# New book review scandal in progress (about commenting on reviews)



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

So I saw THIS today:

http://www.digitalbookworld.com/2012/when-you-wish-upon-a-star-you-get-the-pointy-end-why-authors-should-always-respond-to-negative-reviews/

And I thought "Oh dear, this can not end well."

Then I saw this:

http://www.staciakane.net/2012/05/21/customer-service/

My two cents: I support everyone's right to say whatever they want (so long as it's not hate speech or threatening) on the internet. Authors, readers, cats and dogs, etc. Free speech is great, and I support your right to act however crazy you wanna be, but I do _advise _ (the key word being advise, not_ tell what people can't do_) against commenting on reviews, simply because it usually leads to doom. This author in question has been lucky, but (and I do not condone it) the fires are probably about to turn direction.

I realize I'm terrible for posting this here, and probably adding gas to the fire myself, but ... I think it's good information for my fellow authors to be aware of these scandals.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

The logic is somewhat flawed, and it shows as early as the opening of the article.

Books are not hotel rooms.

If I get a bad experience in a hotel, I can speak to the manager. The manager will usually comp something, give me a coupon for a discount later, give us sport tickets, or something. They can move me to another room.

That last sentence is the kicker. I can't give someone another book of mine to please them because to offer them another book is an exercise in futility; whereas a different hotel room might not have a leaking faucet or dirty sheets, another book isn't going to be an even better version of the same book they didn't like. It will be a totally different story, a totally different book, and what they didn't like about the book they reviewed could be the same thing they wouldn't like about the other book.

And I'm not going to start buying copies of other people's books to "make up for it". "You didn't like my $0.99 thriller? Allow me to purchase the newest John Grisham for you, for the mere price of $14.99."

Why is it best to just keep on trucking and not respond?:

- Negativity begets negativity. If you p*ss off one reader with your book, then end up p*ssing them off again by responding to their review,  they might get their friends to come by and 1-star you. And vote up the 1-stars. Without reading the book. All because you told them they were factually wrong, or apologized, or whatever. Some people don't want to interact with you, no matter how nice you are.
- Looking like you're obsessed with the reviews. It's just creepy. Yes, everyone knows that authors will eventually read the reviews, but when you reply as soon as the thing pops up with apologies, praise, or whatever, you come across as a stalker.
- Agreed with the OP: you may get lucky for a while, but you'll eventually get a reader that hates your book, you, and everything that you stand for, along with everyone who enjoyed your book, and especially anyone who has ever said anything positive about it. The anti-fan. Get ready, because it's coming. And if you cross them, they'll try everything in their power to burn you in every public place possible.
- You have better things to do. Put those 200 or so words toward a manuscript.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

There's a BIG difference in responding well to reviews and responding poorly to reviews. IMHO, I think it's good to respond well to all reviews. By that, I mean that before you respond to any review at all, you have to keep in mind that you can't please everyone, and that these are not personal attacks on you as an author (unless, of course, they really are). Thanking a customer for taking the time to write a review, even if you don't agree with what was said, is an appropriate step. Being combative and attacking the reviewer for stating their opinion about your book is an inappropriate step and should never be done under any circumstances. 

Elle was right in that first post. You have to think of yourself as a businessperson as well as an author. And that's my two cents.


----------



## Kent Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm.

Aside:

There is a very productive thing you can do with negative reviews.  Highlight them, copy them, and paste them into Word.  Ctrl-A select all, Ctrl-H Replace, Find What, . (period), Replace With, " in my pants." minus the quotation marks.  This highly important juvenile process puts the words "in my pants" at the end of every sentence in the review.  Now read the improved review out loud in your best James Earl Jones voice.  You'll feel better, I promise you.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

My bad reviews generally read like this: "This book offends my moral sensibilities and how dare there be a main female character who's a teenager and actually is interested in sex? I'm appalled. There was bad language, drinking, and violence. Of course, I didn't bother to read the author's warning about this content or the other one-star reviews that say the same thing as my review. Hide your impressionable daughters from this scourge (which happens to be no worse than something on _The Vampire Diaries_."

I have no idea how I could possibly respond to that. Seriously, I don't write books for people like that anyway.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

D a l y a said:


> Then I saw this:
> 
> http://www.staciakane.net/2012/05/21/customer-service/


Um, wow.

I can't tell if she agrees with the original blog post, though. /sarcasm


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Do not respond to reviews. Do not respond to responses on your reviews. A friend of mine just mentioned (on a private invitation only forum) today that she received an email from Amazon blocking her from reviewing or responding to reviews as they thought she was self-promoting (she is an author) by doing it as herself. 

She was shocked.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Kent Kelly said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Aside:
> 
> There is a very productive thing you can do with negative reviews. Highlight them, copy them, and paste them into Word. Ctrl-A select all, Ctrl-H Replace, Find What, . (period), Replace With, " in my pants." minus the quotation marks. This highly important juvenile process puts the words "in my pants" at the end of every sentence in the review. Now read the improved review out loud in your best James Earl Jones voice. You'll feel better, I promise you.


I really, REALLY like this idea and will be implementing it today in my pants
-------
On the topic of these two articles, I think the one bashing the author who comments was so over the top and almost to the point of viciousness, that it was embarrassing for me to read. I was embarrassed for her, I should say.

Sure, I have issues with trying to manipulate readers into changing their reviews, which it appears is what could happen in some cases with what this other author does - but the other crap she was accused of? What a bunch of baloney. Especially that part about her that read something like: "unleashing unfinished work on unsuspecting readers and treating them like beta readers" (because she addresses issues brought up in reviews and revises her book with a new version).

I love negative feedback for one reason only - it often shows me how to improve my work. And yes, I will add a sentence here and there to a new version of my book to address problems noted by readers, and then I'll upload it and have Amazon send a message to buyers that they can come get the new version for free. There's nothing wrong with that in my book, but to each his own.

I guess what bothers me most about that diatribe is that she was up on a soap box so damn high, her head was in the clouds. You kind of lose sight of the ground being up there like that IMHO. She came off as a reader kissbutt to me, which is just as bad as what she accuses the other author of being. She's so, so sure she's right, she goes outer limits with her arguments and then just looks like a mouthy fool instead of a person with a well-reasoned opinion.

I respond to reader reviews and have been told many, many times by said readers how much they love the fact that I care what they think and let them know. I don't live in an ivory tower. I've got my feet on the ground with my readers and I could care less what anyone else thinks about my "customer service" policies or whatever you want to call responding to reader reviews. Those of you who don't believe in it, keep on ignoring your readers. Do what works for you. Just don't try to tell me I'm wrong, because they're my books! I do what I want! [famous quote from Edward Robertson] So there.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Brian,

I agree. It's creepy and stalkery. I once had a well-know author talk back to a review I made. I will never review anything by that author again.

Stacia Kane has it right. Trying to talk (= bully) the reviewer into levelling up their rating is just... ick. Desperate, cloying, insecure, pathetic. ICK ICK ICK.

There is no good way of responding to a review. Maybe a private thank you if you know the person. That's  pretty much it. You do not want to be seen as a mother hen protecting your hatchlings.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I also agree with Elle that Stacia's reply had an unbecoming amount of literary snootiness. There was no need for that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just as a general observation. . .this whole topic is kind of "WHOA" (What Happens On Another site. . . .).  We appreciate that so far it's remained courteous and general. . . . . . .thanks.


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

I would never respond to a review. I only respond to email/private messages. If the reviewer thought the author needed to know something, they'd contact the author. It's not difficult to find us these days with all the Internet connect options. 

Years ago, an author (and I can't remember who) said at a conference "Never defend your work. It should stand for itself." 

I totally agree with that. Everyone is not going to like my books - especially the humor ones as humor is very subjective. If they don't like my humor, then clearly, that's not my readership. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

> Would you be surprised if I told you that every negative review I've responded to that resulted in a dialogue with the reader ended with them 1) deleting their review altogether; 2) amending their review with more favorable language; 3) Increasing their rating at least one "star," but more typically by two, three, or even four?


No, this doesn't surprise me at all. Because most people are non-confrontational, and when confronted in a public place will walk-back strong comments to avoid conflict. And this is why you shouldn't respond to reviews, because you are confronting a person in a public place and putting them in a position to either have to publicly fight you on a point or back down. Most people will back down.

The problem with this author's theory is that she feels the star rating is more important that a consumer's enjoyment of the story, and if the consumer's lack of enjoyment hurts her star rating, she has a right to publicly confront them on the issue and embarass them into submission.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> No, this doesn't surprise me at all. Because most people are non-confrontational, and when confronted in a public place will walk-back strong comments to avoid conflict. And this is why you shouldn't respond to reviews, because you are confronting a person in a public place and putting them in a position to either have to publicly fight you on a point or back down. Most people will back down.
> 
> The problem with this author's theory is that she feels the star rating is more important that a consumer's enjoyment of the story, and if the consumer's lack of enjoyment hurts her star rating, she has a right to publicly confront them on the issue and embarass them into submission.


She will end up getting banned from responding by Amazon eventually. They don't want that going as it ultimately hurts sales and most people will be turned off from reviewing if they think they will be confronted by the author. It reeks of unprofessionalism to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> No, this doesn't surprise me at all. Because most people are non-confrontational, and when confronted in a public place will walk-back strong comments to avoid conflict. And this is why you shouldn't respond to reviews, because you are confronting a person in a public place and putting them in a position to either have to publicly fight you on a point or back down. Most people will back down.
> 
> The problem with this author's theory is that she feels the star rating is more important that a consumer's enjoyment of the story, and if the consumer's lack of enjoyment hurts her star rating, she has a right to publicly confront them on the issue and embarass them into submission.


It seems to me that, unless done with extreme graciousness, it's going to end up making the author look worse. . .and possibly drive away readers.

FWIW, I don't post reviews on Amazon. I post what I've read on FB -- so easy to do from the Kindle!  -- and then comment on the post later with a short bit about what I did and didn't like and why I gave it the number of stars I did. I MOSTLY do this so that the rating also appears in my collection list at Amazon so I know I already read the book! 

I'll sometimes do the same thing here, especially in the "What are you reading?" thread in the Corner. If the author comes along and disputes something I said -- not really likely to happen on FB, of course -- I'd certainly not argue. But it may very well tip me into 'not buying books by _that_ guy again'. And if I see it happen to someone else, I'm going to feel the same way.

Note: the above is the point of view of ONE READER only. . . . . . . .


----------



## 90daysnovel (Apr 30, 2012)

I think responding misses one major point:

Reviews are for READERS not for AUTHORS. Amazon lets people use peer reviews to help other readers decide what to buy. It isn't a system designed to stroke our collective egos.

There are tangenital benefits for authors, but they aren't the reason the system exists. If we start bullying those who don't like our work, they will tell other people about it. You don't want to be that guy/girl.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

You don't respond to your critics, you outlast them.

Only once have I responded to a review, when someone accused me of writing Christian propaganda in the guise of a horror novel, I suppose as a bait-and-switch. I normally would have chuckled and high-fived myself and gone on, except eight people clicked "helpful" and one person commented, "Thanks for telling me, I hate when people do that." I wrote a post respectful of the person's right to an opinion, but also stated that I was not a Christian and therefore had no reason to write propaganda. It may have been a mistake, but I challenged the statement, not the opinion, because I believe untruths SHOULD be challenged in this world. Otherwise, screw it, why be a writer? (Aside from the fact this person alluded to my "novel" when the product was a collection of short stories, so I think it was just a garden-variety troll anyway).

As a rule, I don't even read reviews, because the customer is always right, even when it is not a customer...and a pissed-off troll has more power to damage you than a dozen benevolent friends can off-set in the American Idol, everyone-with-a-credit-card-is-a-hero world of a crowdsourced marktplace. Amazon is public entertainment as much as it is a store.

And, lastly, Amazon terms clearly preclude authors from writing reviews for ANY book. You can't review what could be seen as "competing products."


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jana DeLeon said:


> I totally agree with that. Everyone is not going to like my books - especially the humor ones as humor is very subjective. If they don't like my humor, then clearly, that's not my readership. No harm, no foul.


I'm off topic a lot these days. It's like, I'm surfing along, reading stuff and then ... SQUIRREL!!

This time, the squirrel was: Damn, I love your book cover!! Makes me want to go buy the book!!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Responding to negative reviews smacks of a desperate, fragile ego, and a deep down sense that one's writing isn't good enough to stand on its own, and needs a champion to make it seem better than it really is.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Responding to reviews is bad enough, but this "author" is admitting of doing it with the purpose of bullying and intimidating the readers into upping their stars or removing the review all together. Wow, I don't have any words after reading that "authors" blog post on how she defends this despicable tactic. 

And I say it again, authors wonder why readers don't bother anymore reviewing. These bullying tactics are becoming more and more common. And this particular one is mighty proud of herself too. 

Wow, just wow.


----------



## callan (Feb 29, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Do not respond to reviews. Do not respond to responses on your reviews.


Do not respond even in the privacy of your own obscure and unread blog.

I accidentally left a pingback in the comments section of a major book blog that had reviewed my book negatively. Mind you, I was well-behaved, even in what I thought was privacy, so I didn't go down in internet infamy.

callan
(newbie here, although I've been lurking for a while, and still working on the sig thing)


----------



## adanlerma (Jan 16, 2012)

rweinstein6 said:


> There's a BIG difference in responding well to reviews and responding poorly to reviews. IMHO, I think it's good to respond well to all reviews. By that, I mean that before you respond to any review at all, you have to keep in mind that you can't please everyone, and that these are not personal attacks on you as an author (unless, of course, they really are). Thanking a customer for taking the time to write a review, even if you don't agree with what was said, is an appropriate step. Being combative and attacking the reviewer for stating their opinion about your book is an inappropriate step and should never be done under any circumstances.
> 
> Elle was right in that first post. You have to think of yourself as a businessperson as well as an author. And that's my two cents.


bearing in mind i haven't gone through this whole thread, and i'm getting a msg there's now two more posts on this, i feel the quoted comment above is one of the best phrased most reasonable, and fair to both authors and readers, i've come across yet - thank you!

my feeling is the "review" system is broken

and that the pendulum, much as had happened to authors with hard copy publishers, before the kindle and self-publishing digitally, has swung too far in the direction of what began as a welcome necessary exercise of our right to speak our opinions

opinions and reviews are different, the latter substantiating why the opinion is held

a growing number of social sites are posting guidelines of behavior, for both commentators and posters responding to commentators

even netflix has an option, under "inappropriate" to let them know if the posted comment is not a "review"

that's a huge acknowledgement and attempt to work with this growing problem

reviews, because they are used to set exposure by online retailers, and used by sites to feature works to their readers (some with very powerful potential), are no longer ok to simply be an opinion -

yet opinions need to be free to be expressed, but when expressed, not be notated as "reviews" - how this would be done, i unfortunately do not have an answer

and asking authors, or readers, to be in fear of responding (appropriately) is just another tyranny...

our democracy is a work in progress, and this appears to be the next frontier to cross

the internet and digital exposure has brought many unanticipated challenges, this is just another one of them

or, i fear, the recent drive to curtail freedom of expression (which comes with responsibility) because of abuse, will gain more support - and that would not be a good solution, or solution at all i believe

part of this past effort is based, i think, on our everyday world experience in dealing with any business in the physical world - would any business allow or have to allow someone to shout "sucks" or some-such all day, without stop, in front of their storefront? without that person providing evidence or proof of why they think as they think? which is what a never-goes-away opinion w/out substantiation is on the internet

would a politician allow an unsubstantiated opinion to remain on their web site or place of exposure?

can a person be allowed to affect one's livelihood simply by expressing an opinion without explanation?

in private, of course...in public, i don't see it as a regular expected activity in our other real (physical) world 

anyway, best wishes to all; looks like we need it in this new wild west of data packets 

ps - the article linked to that began this thread is worth reading, as it addresses concerns, in both directions, much more thoroughly

ps ps - and kudos as per ann below, how we are able to discuss, agree, and disagree, so civilly, here on the kindleboards


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

I am uncharacteristically uncertain of my view on this topic. My first instinct is that authors and everybody else can do as they please. (Obviously within the law.) I think is should be okay for a writer to enter a dialogue with readers. After all indie publishing strips out the layers of agents, publishers, etc. and brings the author and the reader closer than they have ever been before. It is a new relationship and one worth exploring, surely.

I view my book as a contribution to culture. Yes, I absolutely do. As such can I not be part of the discussion of its impact? When sculptors show their work they are allowed to interact with the viewers. The lure of that first, raw point of contact is alluring, especially for authors whose work is not being talked about elsewhere. I understand authors who cross that Rubicon, as it were.

Then I get to thinking that there are a lot of experienced people here who chant the mantra of non contact and provide some very good reasons to back up this advice. These people have given me pause for thought. I agree that it seems futile, even desperate to react in writing to a negative review. Readers have an absolute right to give their opinion without fear of hindrance from the author.

As Worf said to Jadzia on the way to Riser, _we have much to discuss_.[/i]


----------



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with most of what has been said here. It's sad, but even to thank someone directly on that site for a good review is probably a bad idea. If you get a good review on Amazon, (use the hyperlink feature on the reviewers page,) or a book blog, re-post it with thanks on Twitter, or Facebook. Have a review links page on your website. Link to it in a blog post. Ignore the bad reviews as best you can.

Less than half of one percent of reviews are written by pros, who might be a little more amenable to some discussion, but they don't have time anyway.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I think Lisa put the right word on author responses to reviews: "unprofessional." Plenty of traditionally published authors have responded to reviews, in years past, using the letters sections of mainstream review publications, so indie authors aren't doing anything new. But Amazon does make it easier. At least you can delete the response if you think better of it. I wonder how many traditionally published authors have thought, "Why did I do that?!?" a few days after popping a letter to the _NYRB_ in the mail.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Jean E said:


> I am uncharacteristically uncertain of my view on this topic. My first instinct is that authors and everybody else can do as they please. (Obviously within the law.) I think is should be okay for a writer to enter a dialogue with readers. After all indie publishing strips out the layers of agents, publishers, etc. and brings the author and the reader closer than they have ever been before. It is a new relationship and one worth exploring, surely.


Which is why I have a blog and a website and a newsletter and a twitter account and a Facebook account. Those readers that want to interact with me can. But I think part of the disconnect is that too many writers forget that these are Amazon's customers, not ours. People buy from Amazon, and their agreed-upon relationship is with Amazon, not me. If I buy a bottle of Listerine at Shoprite, that doesn't automatically give Listerine the right to interject themselves into my life. If I complain at the customer service desk at WalMart that a box of cereal I bought was stale, I don't expect someone form General Mills to call me telling me I overreacted in the store and hurt their brand.

There is a time and a place for reader interaction. It isn't that it is "all or nothing." It is that it needs to be done in the appropriate place where the reader doesn't feel they are being cornered.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'm a review responder. I don't argue with the negative reviews. I don't critique the critique. But this is the age of social media and the notion of the writer existing somehow in another world from his/her readers is outdated. I look upon the comments as a chance to connect with my readers, to thank them for their attention, and to have a quick bit of interaction.

I also change my book. One reviewer disliked a particular technique I used several times. I went back and read the passages and, what-do-you-know, he was right. I was enamored of the technique when I wrote the book, but now that I had some distance on it, I realized that it broke the flow and was confusing. I rewrote a number of passages and uploaded a new edition...and thanked the reviewer for his comment.

These are my choices. Other authors, readers, reviewers, and Amazon may disagree, and that's their right, and I'm not advising anyone to do as I do...or *not* to do as I do. The possibility of getting banned from writing reviews kind of worries me, but what's the alternative? Not writing reviews? In other words, self-ban myself to keep from getting banned?

If Amazon thinks that all authors are in direct competition with other authors, they're just wrong. Look at this board and how everybody helps everybody else and cheers on the successes of others. It's kinda heartwarming.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> I think Lisa put the right word on author responses to reviews: "unprofessional."


I wholeheartedly disagree with this comment. I am very professional and I respond to reader reviews by thanking them for taking the time to do it.

It's a matter of opinion. No one author can decide for another author whether it's "professional" or not. Can you argue whether it's being done in a professional way? Sure. But don't accuse me of being unprofessional when I interact with my readers in a way that makes both of us happy about the books.

Huzzah!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Becca Mills said:


> I think Lisa put the right word on author responses to reviews: "unprofessional." Plenty of traditionally published authors have responded to reviews, in years past, using the letters sections of mainstream review publications, so indie authors aren't doing anything new. But Amazon does make it easier. At least you can delete the response if you think better of it. I wonder how many traditionally published authors have thought, "Why did I do that?!?" a few days after popping a letter to the _NYRB_ in the mail.


The relationship between a professional reviewer and an author is different than the relationship between Jane Doe the Amazon customer and an author. In the literary world, a healthy discussion between professionals in the field. A professional reviewer is paid to articulate a literate review. If an author wants to engage in an exchange over a review, that can be a healthy and insightful exchange for readers. In the past, the major newspaper reviewers were part of the publishing culture. These people knew each other in a professional way.

But an Amazon customer isn't a professional reviewer articulating the literary merits of a book. It's a housewife sharing why she liked or didn't like a story, or construction worker voicing an opinion about a book he just bought, or a high school student chiming in on a book all of her friends are reading. The last thing they are expecting is to be challenged on their opinion by an author. Again, most people are non-confrontational. Confront them in a public place, and the "fight or flight" instinct takes over. Most people will select "flight" and back down. Even if the author is being nice about it, because they will think they must have "done somthing wrong" or they will feel guilty about "hurting" that nice person.


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> I'm off topic a lot these days. It's like, I'm surfing along, reading stuff and then ... SQUIRREL!!
> 
> This time, the squirrel was: d*mn, I love your book cover!! Makes me want to go buy the book!!


LOL Elle! I have squirrel issues myself. The cover artist is absolutely fabulous. I just got roughs for my new cover yesterday and I've been smiling ever since.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree with this comment. I am very professional and I respond to reader reviews by thanking them for taking the time to do it.
> 
> It's a matter of opinion. No one author can decide for another author whether it's "professional" or not. Can you argue whether it's being done in a professional way? Sure. But don't accuse me of being unprofessional when I interact with my readers in a way that makes both of us happy about the books.
> 
> Huzzah!


I disagree. Awhile back there was a thread from a reader who left a glowing review of a book she really liked. The author responded back with a nice thank you. The reader mentioned she felt uncomfortable with the author responding publicly to her review. It made her feel like she was being watched and creeped her out. So while the readers maybe nice to you back, it does creep them out.
If a reader does want your opinion or wants you to know they left a glowing review, they will email you privately about it. Responding to reader/reviewers should be private.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> But an Amazon customer isn't a professional reviewer articulating the literary merits of a book. It's a housewife sharing why she liked or didn't like a story, or construction worker voicing an opinion about a book he just bought, or a high school student chiming in on a book all of her friends are reading. The last thing they are expecting is to be challenged on their opinion by an author. Again, most people are non-confrontational. Confront them in a public place, and the "fight or flight" instinct takes over. Most people will select "flight" and back down. Even if the author is being nice about it, because they will think they must have "done somthing wrong" or they will feel guilty about "hurting" that nice person.


Disagree.

I've read plenty of reviews (not mine) where the author or another reader got on a low-star reviewer's case or responded to a review about something and the reviewer stuck to his/her guns and gave them more salt for the wound. Reviewers are not all a bunch of housewives who run from confrontation. I find reviewers to be opinionated and strong, for the most part.

Consider this: I read a book and like it. My friend reads the same book and doesn't. We enter into a debate about the good and bad points. I recognize some of the bad points and acknowledge it isn't perfect. She recognizes some of the good points that she didn't notice on her read-through, or hears my opinion which causes her to "see" the book in a different light. So she changes her opinion a bit too. My 5-star becomes a 4-star. Her 2-star becomes a 3-star. This is what happens all the time in book club meetings! So this author engages with her readers and discusses her book, with the attitude of "if you didn't like it, please ask for a refund", and after the discussion is over, the reader appreciates the story more. Maybe the reader said, "I didn't like that you didn't cover this issue more..." and the author said, "But what about in chapter 2 and 3 and 4?..." and the reader says, "Oh, wow, I forgot about that part. I was in the doctor's office when I was reading it and got distracted..." Whatever.

Yes, this can happen legitimately and not as a result of someone gaming the system, being an aggressor, or being any of the other things that author has been accused of here.

Am I saying this is my policy, to go offer refunds to unhappy readers? To ask them why they didn't like the book? No. That's not my style. But for anyone on this board to say they are the only one with the right answer and to pontificate on what is the only professional behavior, to the exclusion of anything else, I don't think that's right. Hence this long-winded post in lieu of figuring Scrivener out.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I disagree. Awhile back there was a thread from a reader who left a glowing review of a book she really liked. The author responded back with a nice thank you. The reader mentioned she felt uncomfortable with the author responding publicly to her review. It made her feel like she was being watched and creeped her out. So while the readers maybe nice to you back, it does creep them out.
> If a reader does want your opinion or wants you to know they left a glowing review, they will email you privately about it. Responding to reader/reviewers should be private.


There may be a small majority of reviewers who feel this way, but the other thread in this forum from a few weeks back that had 80+ book blogger opinions and their reader's opinions on the matter (hundreds of them) said differently. The vast majority appreciate an author reaching out with gratitude. I know mine do.

So, this means there are two types of readers. Those who like the personal touch, and those who don't. So everyone should just do his or her own thing and let the chips fall where they may.

I'm actually glad a lot of you think it's a bad idea. I like being one of the few authors who mingles with her readers. It makes me stand out. You guys can stay in your ivory towers like the trad pubbed authors and gaze down upon the masses.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree with this comment. I am very professional and I respond to reader reviews by thanking them for taking the time to do it.
> 
> It's a matter of opinion. No one author can decide for another author whether it's "professional" or not. Can you argue whether it's being done in a professional way? Sure. But don't accuse me of being unprofessional when I interact with my readers in a way that makes both of us happy about the books.
> 
> Huzzah!


I'm sorry to have offended you, Elle, but I think you're wrong that "professionalism" is an individual thing that's up to each person to define. Every profession develops internal norms, which are based on what the majority of people in that profession consider to be appropriate and inappropriate. Can they change over time? Sure, and maybe this is one that's changing. But for DECADES a large majority of writers and reviewers have considered it very bad form for authors to respond to reviews. Personally, I hope that's a norm that doesn't change.

That doesn't mean you can't read a review and think, "Darn it, that criticism is on target!" I'm not talking about how you *use* the information in reviews. I'm talking about engaging in dialogue with reviewer.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

I think it's important to remember that on the internet you dont have the benefit of hearing tone of voice, or seeing the expression on the other person's face.  Seemingly harmless comments can be interpreted in all different ways by different people.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I'm actually glad a lot of you think it's a bad idea. I like being one of the few authors who mingles with her readers. It makes me stand out. You guys can stay in your ivory towers like the trad pubbed authors and gaze down upon the masses.


I see you're being tongue-in-cheek, here, but it does raise an important point about the "internet age," in general. We live in a time where basically everything is accessible to everyone all the time. In that environment, it's nice if certain spaces carry the expectation of exclusivity. As indie authors, I bet most of us think interacting directly with readers is really important and value our opportunity to do so. But there are many spaces were we can do that, such as our blogs and various discussion groups and boards, not to mention direct emails. It's nice for there also to be spaces where authors don't intrude, where that expectation of exclusivity creates the illusion of a "just readers" community. And I think it's in our favor to preserve that exclusive community, actually. If we intrude on it too much, it may dwindle in unhealthy ways.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> I'm sorry to have offended you, Elle, but I think you're wrong that "professionalism" is an individual thing that's up to each person to define. Every profession develops internal norms, which are based on what the majority of people in that profession consider to be appropriate and inappropriate. Can they change over time? Sure, and maybe this is one that's changing. But for DECADES a large majority of writers and reviewers have considered it very bad form for authors to respond to reviews. Personally, I hope that's a norm that doesn't change.
> 
> That doesn't mean you can't read a review and think, "Darn it, that criticism is on target!" I'm not talking about how you *use* the information in reviews. I'm talking about engaging in dialogue with reviewer.


The only way you can truly offend me is to say, "Elle, you are unprofessional." You came close, but you didn't actually go all the way there, so we are cool! 

Let's get one thing straight here. There's a reason why authors traditionally didn't respond to reader comments or reviews. It's not because it's unprofessional. It's because traditional publishers wanted 100% control over their authors' brand images.

Some authors, when left to their own devices, make bad choices. They get emotional. They argue with reviewers. Publishers can't say, "Only say nice things," because it leaves too much open to interpretation. And they don't have the manpower to police thousands of authors' interactions, especially with the Internet involved. So it was more expedient and effective for publishers to say, "You are not permitted to speak to readers about your work in that type of forum." You don't have to believe me. You can read authors blogging about conversations they had with their publishers. They were practically kept on leashes.

So, no, I do not agree that history tells us reader contact and thanking for reviews is unprofessional. All it tells me is that publishers wanted the easiest, cheapest way to manage the authors in their stables and their branding. They did that by locking authors in ivory towers and allowing this myth to persist that they were artists, too temperamental to interact with the commoners. Everyone bought into it then. But not anymore. The times, they are a-changin'.

You don't need to agree with me or change anything you're doing. Just don't call me unprofessional just because I have a different opinion than you do about this issue. Fair?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> I see you're being tongue-in-cheek, here, but it does raise an important point about the "internet age," in general. We live in a time where basically everything is accessible to everyone all the time. In that environment, it's nice if certain spaces carry the expectation of exclusivity. As indie authors, I bet most of us think interacting directly with readers is really important and value our opportunity to do so. But there are many spaces were we can do that, such as our blogs and various discussion groups and boards, not to mention direct emails. It's nice for there also to be spaces where authors don't intrude, where that expectation of exclusivity creates the illusion of a "just readers" community. And I think it's in our favor to preserve that exclusive community, actually. If we intrude on it too much, it may dwindle in unhealthy ways.


I hear ya! I do. We can just agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> I'm actually glad a lot of you think it's a bad idea. I like being one of the few authors who mingles with her readers. It makes me stand out. You guys can stay in your ivory towers like the trad pubbed authors and gaze down upon the masses.


We do mingle with our readers. Through our email or our texts. They are buying the books through Amazon, not you, as Julie pointed out. Those that want a connection will make it. My email is in the back and front of my books. I'm easy to find.

Amazon may eventually ban you from interaction as they just did to one of my author friends. She was just responding, like you are. There was no warning. Just an email saying she was blocked.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

ellecasey said:


> Disagree.
> 
> I've read plenty of reviews (not mine) where the author or another reader got on a low-star reviewer's case or responded to a review about something and the reviewer stuck to his/her guns and gave them more salt for the wound. Reviewers are not all a bunch of housewives who run from confrontation. I find reviewers to be opinionated and strong, for the most part.


But what about those that are not confrontational. Do they not mean anything? I think the percentage of those reviewers fighting back against the authors sticking their nose where it doesn't belong, is much smaller than those that get intimidated and just go away. What happens to those? They just wont review anymore. They go away as they don't want to get into it with an author. They thought they were just sharing their opinion of a book with other readers. 
Now they are confronted by the "company" so to speak. Doesn't matter if the author is all nice, you won't every hear from those you made uncomfortable.

Somehow though from reading your posts and others like you, you just don't care how you might make someone feel on a review. As long as it benefits you as the author, that is all that matters.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Atunah said:


> But what about those that are not confrontational. Do they not mean anything? I think the percentage of those reviewers fighting back against the authors sticking their nose where it doesn't belong, is much smaller than those that get intimidated and just go away. What happens to those? They just wont review anymore. They go away as they don't want to get into it with an author. They thought they were just sharing their opinion of a book with other readers.
> Now they are confronted by the "company" so to speak. Doesn't matter if the author is all nice, you won't every hear from those you made uncomfortable.
> 
> Somehow though from reading your posts and others like you, you just don't care how you might make someone feel on a review. As long as it benefits you as the author, that is all that matters.


I agree with this. The reason Amazon has reviews is to help readers find and discuss books, not to have the author interject their opinion of whether they like the review or not. (I mean come on, it doesn't take a psychic to figure out we love 4 or 5 star reviews.) Amazon has started banning authors who respond. I think this will increase. Amazon put in my friend's letter they consider it self-promotion for an author to respond.


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> Let's get one thing straight here. There's a reason why authors traditionally didn't respond to reader comments or reviews. It's not because it's unprofessional. It's because traditional publishers wanted 100% control over their authors' brand images.


I agree with you on the "unprofessional" angle -- what's the point of being "indy" if you can't establish your own standards of professionalism? But the above-quoted bit is a WTF? moment (sorry, thread-crossing). Authors have been publicly slamming critics as long as there have been authors and critics, and traditional publishers do not want and do not attempt to exert 100% control over their authors' brand images. I've never had a publisher try to tell me what I can and can't say online, or try to dicate how I interact with readers.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Somehow though from reading your posts and others like you, you just don't care how you might make someone feel on a review. As long as it benefits you as the author, that is all that matters.


"Others like you"??

Where you go the impression that I don't care about how I made someone feel is a mystery to me. And I don't respond to reader reviews for my benefit. I merely express my gratitude, something my mother taught me to do from a very young age.

Read into my comments whatever you like. Twist my words if it makes you feel better about your choices. I think there's room in this writer/reader world for more than one school of thought. You do what you like, I'll do what I like. Maybe some day one of us will feel differently, and then it will be okay to change our minds. Until then, judge not.


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

There are two kinds of negative reviewers: 1) constructive critics; and 2) drive-by shooters. Their innate natures are on ample display by what they say and how they say it. And most readers see this. So, the wingnut who says, "This book sucks and the author's an idiot. But I got it free, so I don't care so much" is going to be seen as just that: a wingnut not to be taken seriously. As long as the preponderence of your reviews are positive and written conscientiously, they will overwhelm the wingnut driveby shooters. Nothing to obsess about.

I never respond to reviews, positive or negative. In the case of the latter, you risk falling into a ******** scenario. My best friend loves my books. Twice, he couldn't restrain himself and, without consulting me, got into pissing matches with two wingnuts via Amazon comments on reviews. My friend made their day. They're like that Lake Woebegone character, Larry, a weirdo who never leaves his basement home. Somebody paid attnetion to them! Woohoo! One of the wingnuts was a gun nut with a penchant for inflammatory and threatening language. The pissing match he and my friend got into into only detracted from my book. I told my pal to never, ever engage like that again.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I disagree. Awhile back there was a thread from a reader who left a glowing review of a book she really liked. The author responded back with a nice thank you. The reader mentioned she felt uncomfortable with the author responding publicly to her review. It made her feel like she was being watched and creeped her out. So while the readers maybe nice to you back, it does creep them out.
> If a reader does want your opinion or wants you to know they left a glowing review, they will email you privately about it. Responding to reader/reviewers should be private.


  That reviewer reminds me of the guy who gripes about his "idiot boss" on his Facebook page and then is surprised when he's called into the office on Monday morning!

Amazon reviews are public writing, open to everyone. It isn't as if the author is hacking your email to find your review! You put it out there, whether you're (as Julie says) a housewife, a construction worker, or a high school student. You put it out there for people to read, including the author. It's *public* and actually, if you read the Terms of Service, Amazon could gather all of your reviews and publish them as an anthology if they wanted.

Thin-skinned? Afraid of confrontation? Write your review and put it in your desk drawer Emily Dickinson-style.

That said, I don't argue with reviews, I don't (as I said) critique the critiques. But I'm there and I've had some engaging conversations with my readers (public and private). If it creeps a reviewer out to learn that I actually read my reviews...welcome to the real world, kiddo! Now you might want to take a second look at those Facebook photos you posted....


----------



## Jana DeLeon (Jan 20, 2011)

GPB said:


> I've never had a publisher try to tell me what I can and can't say online, or try to dicate how I interact with readers.


Me either. And as I am on Facebook, Goodreads, Twitter and have a website, anyone wanting to chat with me has plenty of options.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I agree with this. The reason Amazon has reviews is to help readers find and discuss books, not to have the author interject their opinion of whether they like the review or not. (I mean come on, it doesn't take a psychic to figure out we love 4 or 5 star reviews.) Amazon has started banning authors who respond. I think this will increase. Amazon put in my friend's letter they consider it self-promotion for an author to respond.


This is a different issue altogether. I have been talking about "professionalism". You are talking about legal terms of service. I checked the TOS. There's nothing in there that I can see that addresses the issue as you've described above. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong one, although it's the most current one on Amazon.com. Here is the text:

REVIEWS, COMMENTS, COMMUNICATIONS, AND OTHER CONTENT

Visitors may post reviews, comments, photos, and other content; send e-cards and other communications; and submit suggestions, ideas, comments, questions, or other information, so long as the content is not illegal, obscene, threatening, defamatory, invasive of privacy, infringing of intellectual property rights, or otherwise injurious to third parties or objectionable and does not consist of or contain software viruses, political campaigning, commercial solicitation, chain letters, mass mailings, or any form of "spam." You may not use a false e-mail address, impersonate any person or entity, or otherwise mislead as to the origin of a card or other content. Amazon reserves the right (but not the obligation) to remove or edit such content, but does not regularly review posted content.

If you do post content or submit material, and unless we indicate otherwise, you grant Amazon a nonexclusive, royalty-free, perpetual, irrevocable, and fully sublicensable right to use, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate, create derivative works from, distribute, and display such content throughout the world in any media. You grant Amazon and sublicensees the right to use the name that you submit in connection with such content, if they choose. You represent and warrant that you own or otherwise control all of the rights to the content that you post; that the content is accurate; that use of the content you supply does not violate this policy and will not cause injury to any person or entity; and that you will indemnify Amazon for all claims resulting from content you supply. Amazon has the right but not the obligation to monitor and edit or remove any activity or content. Amazon takes no responsibility and assumes no liability for any content posted by you or any third party.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

callan said:


> callan
> (newbie here, although I've been lurking for a while, and still working on the sig thing)


Welcome Callan, there's a sticky for sig tips & the Mods are great at helping people if you can't figure it out. 

---

Back on topic - with the disclaimer that there are exceptions, such as Scott's situation (where an inaccuracy in a review was harming his sales), I don't think it's a good idea to respond to reviewers on Amazon and similar sites.

I've been in this situation with an Amazon supplier rather than an author. I ordered something, got the wrong item sent to me (the wrong edition of a book with a cover I hated instead of the cover I wanted) & gave them a low rating because they said they couldn't do anything when I contacted them to try to sort it out. They then e-mailed me again asking me to please consider removing the bad feedback because they had no control over the situation as it was 'fulfilled by Amazon'. I removed the feedback because I wasn't sure whether or not that was true & decided to give them the benefit of the doubt.

However, I was still unhappy with them & if anything my opinion of them went down when they asked me to remove my feedback. I'm fine with Amazon, they gave me a free return label & refunded me for the book. They were helpful and professional when I contacted them. The supplier was wishy washy and unhelpful when I contacted them and then, this is important, they contacted *me* asking me to consider removing my feedback. I still kind of wish I hadn't removed it.

If you are thinking, "So what's the problem from the supplier's point of view? No negative feedback - yay for them!" - then you aren't looking at the broader picture. Guilting or manipulating a customer into removing or amending a review will not suddenly make them go from hating your book to loving it. It will just make them think poorly of you & that's not the type of word of mouth publicity that authors want! It's also not helpful to readers.

As for the original article - she approached the hotel manager to make a complaint, when people do that then they normally WANT to be pacified and satisfied by an appropriate response. There's a difference between someone e-mailing an author about issues they had with a book & seeking out a dialogue - and the author approaching people who didn't like the book and just wanted to comment and move on.

Edited to add: There are lots of other ways to interact with people & surely it's better to let them decide that they want to interact with you?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I hear ya! I do. We can just agree to disagree on this one.


Sounds good to me  And you may well be right that the only reason we've developed a pattern of not responding to reviews is that publishers forbade it in times past. Powerful institutions do tend to be "norm-creating," then the rest of us go around thinking we invented the norm for ourselves. Food for thought.


----------



## MegSilver (Feb 26, 2012)

Even though I know better, I feel compelled to make an argument why it is never okay to respond to a review, whether professional or homespun, positive or negative.

*Scenario One*: Defending against a negative review

This scenario is also referred to as a future blog <bleep>storm. No need to beat this dead horse.

*Scenario Two*: Thanking reviewers for a positive review

Reviewer A says, "Oh look! Conscientious Author left me a thank you for my review! Aren't they just the most polite, charming author ever?"

Reviewer B frowns. "Hey wait. I posted a good review on my blog two weeks ago, and that elitist cow never thanked me. Oh my God! What did I do wrong? Why does she hate me? Is it my hair? Do I look fat on this monitor?"

<cue the flying blue monkeys of blog <bleep>storm>


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

MegSilver said:


> Even though I know better, I feel compelled to make an argument why it is never okay to respond to a review, whether professional or homespun, positive or negative.
> 
> *Scenario One*: Defending against a negative review
> 
> ...


You have flying blue monkeys? I want flying blue monkeys!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> Consider this: I read a book and like it. My friend reads the same book and doesn't. We enter into a debate about the good and bad points. I recognize some of the bad points and acknowledge it isn't perfect. She recognizes some of the good points that she didn't notice on her read-through, or hears my opinion which causes her to "see" the book in a different light. So she changes her opinion a bit too. My 5-star becomes a 4-star. Her 2-star becomes a 3-star. This is what happens all the time in book club meetings!


This is all well and good, but has nothing to do with the author/reader relationship. If you are my friend, and we talk about a book in my living room, that is a very different animal than you and I talking about a book and the author showing up at my door and interjecting themselves in the conversation. OK, maybe if the author is famous you say "WOW! Have some coffee!" But more likely, you will be like "How the heck did you find me and get off my porch wacko!"

And it is the same thing with reviews. Maybe a handful of people get starry-eyed and think "WOW! She answered me!" But most people (and I say this as someone who works in contract packaging and sees all of the industry reports on consumer feedback and interaction) get creeped out about it if it is somewhere they aren't expecting it. It feels stalkerish. A lot of people won't leave a review if an author responds, particularly if the author feels defensive or if a "fanboy" cult seems to be around it (like the authors who get all their fans to downvote reviews or report negative reviews). We all talk about why don't more people leave reviews. Because people are scared of "putting themselves out there" and being exposed. And then you have authors who confront reviewers in public and it reinforces the fear. Or people just get too frustrated to deal with it anymore.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Basically reiterates why it's not a good idea for authors to repond.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/5725212/Alain-de-Botton-Youll-regret-those-words-until-your-dying-day.html



ellecasey said:


> This is a different issue altogether. I have been talking about "professionalism". You are talking about legal terms of service. I checked the TOS. There's nothing in there that I can see that addresses the issue as you've described above. Maybe I'm looking at the wrong one, although it's the most current one on Amazon.com. Here is the text:


Somewhere in the TOS (maybe in the author agreement) there is a line saying authors may not self-promote. Amazon considers an author responding self-promotion and a violation. You can get banned from responding and reviewing. It's happening.



> Quote from: ellecasey on Today at 08:28:37 AM
> Let's get one thing straight here. There's a reason why authors traditionally didn't respond to reader comments or reviews. It's not because it's unprofessional. It's because traditional publishers wanted 100% control over their authors' brand images.


Traditional houses may have morality clauses (some Christian houses do), but most consider any publicity good publicity. I've never heard of a publisher trying to control an author from Shakespeare on.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Somewhere in the TOS (maybe in the author agreement) there is a line saying authors may not self-promote. Amazon considers an author responding self-promotion and a violation. You can get banned from responding and reviewing. It's happening.


If you or anyone else has a link to this separate TOS document, I'd love to have it. I don't recall seeing these before, and it's pretty dang relevant to this discussion seeing as how it is now claimed that putting "thank you" comments can end up getting an author banned.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> I respond to reader reviews and have been told many, many times by said readers how much they love the fact that I care what they think and let them know. I don't live in an ivory tower. I've got my feet on the ground with my readers and I could care less what anyone else thinks about my "customer service" policies or whatever you want to call responding to reader reviews. Those of you who don't believe in it, keep on ignoring your readers. Do what works for you. Just don't try to tell me I'm wrong, because they're my books! I do what I want! [famous quote from Edward Robertson] So there.


Give 'em hell, Casey!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> Give 'em hell, Casey!


Heh, heh. I done got maself all riled up ova here.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

I've responded to two reviews.  I've seen this discussion before, but the first time was one of those situations when I got reviewed over the process.  The book didn't download right, they didn't get the whole thing, and I got a bad review.  I offered to send them a copy.  Not sure if that was a good or bad thing to do, but so far no harm has come out of it.

The second time I responded was in direct response to a question, which I feel is okay.  The reviewer asked in the review why my zombie book was no longer available.  I told him in a response, he thanked me, and then I had cake.


----------



## Kent Kelly (Feb 12, 2011)

Philosophically, I regard negative reviews in the same way as I regard people who select Chunky Monkey ice cream when the Chocolate Therapy is right there staring them in the face.

On the level of principle, I should probably take them to task on the matter of questionable taste right then and there.  But the fact that they find CM godly and CT distasteful is indirectly causing there to be more available chocolate in my immediate vicinity.  You know, for someone.  Someone else.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> If you or anyone else has a link to this separate TOS document, I'd love to have it. I don't recall seeing these before, and it's pretty dang relevant to this discussion seeing as how it is now claimed that putting "thank you" comments can end up getting an author banned.


Like much on Amazon, they bury it. When you open the area to post a comment, there is a tiny link that says "Guidelines." Most people don't even realize it is there.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/forum/content/db-guidelines.html/ref=cm_cd_dp_t_guidelines



> What shouldn't I post?
> 
> Behave as if you were a guest at a friend's dinner party. Please treat the Amazon.com community with respect. Do not post:
> 
> ...


The two points I highlighted are the two points Amazon normally cites. All it really takes is a few people to report you and for an overzealous Amazon CS rep to agree to get you booted.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Like much on Amazon, they bury it. When you open the area to post a comment, there is a tiny link that says "Guidelines." Most people don't even realize it is there.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/forum/content/db-guidelines.html/ref=cm_cd_dp_t_guidelines
> 
> The two points I highlighted are the two points Amazon normally cites. All it really takes is a few people to report you and for an overzealous Amazon CS rep to agree to get you booted.


Thank you Julie. My friend tried to argue that she shouldn't be blocked. (One of the responses she left were her answering a question.) But the CS response was opening dialog like that was blatant self-promotion and against their rules. Amazon really does want authors out of the review section and to leave it for honest discussions between readers only.
It's always better to redirect readers to your blog (where discussions will lead to higher SEO rankings) or email and give you the opportunity to build a relationship with the reader.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know that I agree that you should *never *respond to reviews - perhaps there are times. But what this author did was bullying. It made me uncomfortable just reading the comments on her blog post - like she's some kind of militant comment-Nazi.

Anyway, weird. I had just recently heard of her in some way or another (her sales I guess), I don't quite remember, but this bizarre blog post has really turned me off.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Thank you Julie. My friend tried to argue that she shouldn't be blocked. (One of the responses she left were her answering a question.) But the CS response was opening dialog like that was blatant self-promotion and against their rules. Amazon really does want authors out of the review section and to leave it for honest discussions between readers only.
> It's always better to redirect readers to your blog (where discussions will lead to higher SEO rankings) or email and give you the opportunity to build a relationship with the reader.


Like I suspected, the TOS does not forbid authors commenting on reviews. However, I think it would be a good idea to get Amazon's "official opinion" on this matter. So I'm going to ask the question and see what they say.

LGB, you keep mentioning a "friend" who was blocked for violating the TOS, but without seeing her posts, I cannot comment on whether what she did would fairly fall into the categories mentioned in the TOS. IMHO, it would be a stretch to say that "Thank you for your review" is harrassing or embarrassing or repeated, nor is it an ad or solicitation.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

I generally don't respond to reviews in any way except that I usually "like" a good review on Goodreads if the person is also one of my friends or, if the reviewer points out mechanical flaws (typos), I will respond with a 'thank you for reviewing', 'sorry about the typos', but 'I fixed them'.

The bottom line is just remain professional and don't question the reviewer's opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> IMHO, it would be a stretch to say that "Thank you for your review" is harrassing or embarrassing or repeated, nor is it an ad or solicitation.


Well, it would also be a stretch to say Amazon would delete reviews posted by an author under the rule that you aren't allowed to post reviews of the competition, but Amazon as of late has deleted hundreds of reviews from authors who wrote reviews of other authors' work (and not even "bad reviews", but good reviews.) Because apparently we are all competitors and if I am a horror novelist I should never review a horror book. It would be a stretch for Amazon to claim posting an excerpt of your book on your blog was a violation of the Select program, but when Select launched that is originally how Amazon CS interpreted it and a lot of authors took grief over it (they eventually changed it to I believe 10% excerpt allowed). I have never doubted Amazon's ability to overinterpret anything. 

But I can see how "thank yous" could be embarrassing. Let's say ten people posted 5 star reviews of your book, and I posted a two star review. You thank the ten 5 star reviews and say something like "It's so nice when people appreciate your work!" Well, you didn't thank me for my review, so now I interpret your statement as a passive-aggressive slap at me. Or, gods forbid, one of the other reviewers tells me I must not appreciate a good book and you reply "Thank you for your kind thoughts" to the "good" reviewer while ignoring me.

Let's face it. The internet is like going to high school with nothing but A.D.D. kids. Everything is pulled out of context and interpreted in the worst possible way. What you may consider harmless someone else might see as passive-aggressive or a backhanded compliment. Amazon is always going to come down on the side of the most stringent interpretation when it suits them, even if such an interpretation flies in the face of common sense.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Well, it would also be a stretch to say Amazon would delete reviews posted by an author under the rule that you aren't allowed to post reviews of the competition, but Amazon as of late has deleted hundreds of reviews from authors who wrote reviews of other authors' work (and not even "bad reviews", but good reviews.) Because apparently we are all competitors and if I am a horror novelist I should never review a horror book. It would be a stretch for Amazon to claim posting an excerpt of your book on your blog was a violation of the Select program, but when Select launched that is originally how Amazon CS interpreted it and a lot of authors took grief over it (they eventually changed it to I believe 10% excerpt allowed). I have never doubted Amazon's ability to overinterpret anything.


I didn't see that rule about authors not permitted to do reviews. Can you send me a link to that one?


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife (May 10, 2011)

Seriously glad I read this! I've never responded to a review good or bad, but I did almost respond to a comment on a review that I did of another book, gave it 5 stars and got blasted for it!

I don't know the author of the book I reviewed, I just happen to download it on my kindle, and loved the story concept. I read the other reviews and a sample before purchasing and I mentioned in my own review that I didn't think the writing was childish. The main character spoke that was because that was part of her mannerisms and how she acted. I encourage anyone who was thinking about buying the book to try it out and judge for themselves whether they liked it.

Well a month later I got two awful comments on this 5 star review I did...saying that my review was biased and I had turned them off to buying the book because I didn't agree with the other reviews, and if I didn't agree with the other reviews then I should have kept my mouth shut.

WOW!

I hate not leaving reviews for books I read, but I've definitely learned my lesson since become a published author. You can get burned even giving a 5-star review to someone else's book. My new policy sad to say: Don't review. PERIOD.

I originally set a policy for myself to not write a review for any book I read unless I could give it 5 stars. When I first published I joined one of the post on here : review my book, I'll review yours. Honest opinions is what they asked for. I gave that author 3 stars I think, but it wasn't a bad review. I praised throughout the review and only mentioned a couple negatives about story flow. GEEEEZ did that piss someone off. Within 2 or 3 hours of putting the review up I'd got a scathing 3 star review of my own book, with 25 likes on the comment immediately! SHEESH. 

I never commented or responded...and kind of laughed. I didn't realize authors were so touchy about this!

I don't mind getting a 1-star review. I look at is as constructive criticism and try and find something useful in whatever they said. I've gotten a 1-star review from a reader who wrote: Ignore the rating, I haven't read this book! Is it good?

And I've also gotten a 1-star review that said...not worth the download.

Ok...how do either of those two help me. Well the first one that admitted to not reading the book, others will see if and know that they were the dummy...not me. And the second...well if I read that...then I want to see why it's not worth the download. I'll at least check out the sample and see if I agree or disagree.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> This is all well and good, but has nothing to do with the author/reader relationship. If you are my friend, and we talk about a book in my living room, that is a very different animal than you and I talking about a book and the author showing up at my door and interjecting themselves in the conversation. OK, maybe if the author is famous you say "WOW! Have some coffee!" But more likely, you will be like "How the heck did you find me and get off my porch wacko!"


The difference is, Julie, it isn't your living room. It's a public park. It isn't a private book club. It's a public forum. And the author didn't "find you." He/she went to the public page of his/her own book. It's more like the reviewer coming to the author's house and giving an opinion. Why wouldn't the author say "Thank you" or "I'm sorry you didn't like it" or answer the person's question?

It's the people who want to hold private conversations who need to wall themselves off with PMs and emails and password-protected websites.

IMHO, of course.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I didn't see that rule about authors not permitted to do reviews. Can you send me a link to that one?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/community-help/customer-reviews-guidelines



> What's not allowed
> Amazon is pleased to provide this forum for you to share your opinions on products. While we appreciate your time and comments, we limit customer participation to one review per product and reserve the right to remove reviews that include any of the following:
> 
> Objectionable material:
> ...


When I first heard Amazon was deleting reviews for this reason, I raised an unholy fit. They essentially look at me reviewing a Stephen King novel in the same vein as a Coke employee reviewing Pepsi. No rational person would consider King and I "competitors" except in the most bizarre sense. Some authors have actually used this to get honest but negative reviews removed from Amazon by claiming the person was a "competitor."


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/community-help/customer-reviews-guidelines
> 
> When I first heard Amazon was deleting reviews for this reason, I raised an unholy fit. They essentially look at me reviewing a Stephen King novel in the same vein as a Coke employee reviewing Pepsi. No rational person would consider King and I "competitors" except in the most bizarre sense. Some authors have actually used this to get honest but negative reviews removed from Amazon by claiming the person was a "competitor."


I find it very hard to believe Amazon would remove a review I did of someone else's book if I bought it and read it, unless they got a report of abuse ... They have so many better things to do with their time, and they clearly say that they don't monitor the comments.

If a person only bought one book a year, maybe we'd be competitors, but that's clearly not the case (or Amazon would be out of business).


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

Jan Strnad said:


> The difference is, *****, it isn't your living room. It's a public park. It isn't a private book club. It's a public forum. And the author didn't "find you." He/she went to the public page of his/her own book.


Actually, it isn't a public park. It's Amazon's store. It isn't a public forum, it is specifically for Amazon's customers.

Pretend I'm at the Shoprite doing my grocery shopping. I'm on the drinks aisle and I grab a case of the store brand water. Lady on the aisle looks at me and says "Is the Deer Park any good?" and I say "Personally, it's all the same to me I don't think it is worth paying extra for the name brand." We're in a public place, with other people around. Does the Deer Park delivery guy stocking the shelf have a right to say "Hey, I think you're wrong you must have gotten a bad batch or something but Deer Park is much better quality!" He's a Deer Park employee, with a vested financial interest in the company's well being, sitting next to a stack of his product. Should he feel free to interject himself into that converstion just because we are in a "public place?"


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I also don't think it's appropriate authors respond to reviews on Amazon. I subscribe to the idea that they can come find me in my space if they want interaction. And they do. Email, website, Facebook, blog, Twitter. I'm easy to find. If they engage me, I always respond. Otherwise, I stay out of it.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> I find it very hard to believe Amazon would remove a review I did of someone else's book if I bought it and read it, unless they got a report of abuse ... They have so many better things to do with their time, and they clearly say that they don't monitor the comments.


What you decide to believe is up to you. I can only inform you of the facts as I have them. I have seen it happen. I have talked to authors who had it happen to them. I have engaged in a very lengthy argument with Amazon on the fact. (I think I even posted about it here at KB, but I can't find the original posts right now). I honestly didn't believe it either when people first told me it was happening. But then I saw it happen and I was like "Um, really?"


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> What you decide to believe is up to you. I can only inform you of the facts as I have them. I have seen it happen. I have talked to authors who had it happen to them. I have engaged in a very lengthy argument with Amazon on the fact. (I think I even posted about it here at KB, but I can't find the original posts right now). I honestly didn't believe it either when people first told me it was happening. But then I saw it happen and I was like "Um, really?"


Until I see it from Amazon, I'll just write it off as anecdotal tales that may or may not be urban myth. I have it on very good authority that Amazon officially has stated that you may as an author comment on your reviews. I will be getting a second opinion from Amazon for myself so I can have it for my own files. But I've seen the official stance now, and I'm happy with what I'm doing.

To each his own.


----------



## Vera R. (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't respond to reviews, good or bad. Truth to be told, I don't read even the great reviews I get. I once got a 5-star review for one of my stories, and a string of five-star reviews followed. When I released my second book in the series and received a 4-star review, I was mortified. Like how dare they give me a 4-star review? *clutches pearls and faints*

It was then I realized I need to check my ego and calm the heck down. Ever since then, I don't read my reviews, good or bad. Luckily for me, I have very vocal readers who tell me directly why they didn't like certain parts of my books, even if they gave a 2-star review. I don't expect them to change it. It's their opinion and I respect it. 

Every now and then when I want to be a masochist, then yes, I do read my reviews.


----------



## Emmegan (May 19, 2012)

Hi. I'm new here. I'm so new that I don't even have a book out (yet). But I was just reading this weekend about the pros and cons of authors responding to reviews on Amazon and thought I'd say something.

After reading a bunch of threads on Amazon's Kindle boards, and comments on several blogs about authors behaving badly, the clear impression I got was that it is always safest to NEVER respond to a review if you're the author of the book being reviewed -- no, not even to say "thank you for the review" -- and that if you feel the need to mouth off, it is best to type your response into a blank document that will never be sent to anyone. In other words, vent, justify yourself, defend your work, make cruel fun of the reviewer -- but ONLY in private, NEVER in public. Otherwise you risk getting a reputation as a needy insecure stalker who needs to grow up. 

I also got the impression that, if you're a brand new writer who's just published your first novel on Amazon, then ANY reviews, even negative ones, can only help, because even bad reviews are better than NO reviews at all, and if you're brand new, you (apparently) have to work a bit to get noticed. And responding to reviews only serves, on net balance, to discourage reviews in the future, or just to discourage your readers from leaving honest reviews.

As for me, I think it's always better to get honest reviews if you're thinking about making writing a career, because you surely want to know if readers are enjoying your work, or if there's something you can change that is keeping readers from enjoying your work.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> I didn't see that rule about authors not permitted to do reviews. Can you send me a link to that one?


You can do a search of the site here. There are whole threads about it. I would mention my friend's name except it was posted in a private group. She's embarassed and doesn't want it getting out.

If you check my track record and Julie's you can see we only post this information to be helpful. Keep answering your readers, but be aware others have been banned for it recently.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> You can do a search of the site here. There are whole threads about it. I would mention my friend's name except it was posted in a private group. She's embarassed and doesn't want it getting out.
> 
> If you check my track record and Julie's you can see we only post this information to be helpful. Keep answering your readers, but be aware others have been banned for it recently.


I'm laughing because yes, you gals are helpful (appreciated), but you're also the first to jump on anyone who posts, with sometimes very negative or inflammatory comments. I think you're a couple of rabble rousers at heart.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Atunah said:


> But what about those that are not confrontational. Do they not mean anything? I think the percentage of those reviewers fighting back against the authors sticking their nose where it doesn't belong, is much smaller than those that get intimidated and just go away. What happens to those? They just wont review anymore. They go away as they don't want to get into it with an author. They thought they were just sharing their opinion of a book with other readers.
> Now they are confronted by the "company" so to speak. Doesn't matter if the author is all nice, you won't every hear from those you made uncomfortable.
> 
> Somehow though from reading your posts and others like you, you just don't care how you might make someone feel on a review. As long as it benefits you as the author, that is all that matters.


I haven't finished reading the entire thread; but I want to throw my 2cents in here. I agree with Atunah on a few points. When an author responds to a review it can intimidate the reviewer IF they are just a regular customer. It can also come off as a bit stalkerish. I think we can safely assume that most customer reviewers do not expect to interact with an author on Amazon's pages. If they come to the author's blog, twitter or facebook that's different. When authors respond to an Amazon review it can feel awkward or even invasive to the customer. And yeah it really doesn't matter if the author is nice and polite or even if they enjoyed the review. I personally never respond to reviews for these reasons.


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

Casey, I really admire your grace under pressure.  I am also impressed that you are guided by the simple dictates of good manners when replying to reviews.  No doubt others would argue it would be better manners to leave readers to their own discussion.  But I am not so sure. I keep coming back to the fact that all in publishing is in flux.  New relationships are bound to emerge. 

I think the key, for me, is that there are so many angles to this thing that one rule cannot possibly ring them all.  Authors are certainly not of one mind on it.  So we cannot expect a uniform expectation from readers.  Perhaps some would welcome a little interaction with the author at the point of the review.  After all, not all of them will want to  become 'our readers' and find their way to our blogs etc.  They might find an author's response interesting, as we find their response interesting.  Then move on.  But then again this little sapling of a beautiful relationship might never get the chance to flourish.  It might be quickly trampled in the rush of authors going at readers for all the wrong reasons.

Maybe the Amazon review system is inadequate to the burden of the possibilities it raises.  I'm still thinking.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> I'm laughing because yes, you gals are helpful (appreciated), but you're also the first to jump on anyone who posts, with sometimes very negative or inflammatory comments. I think you're a couple of rabble rousers at heart.


The reason I'm posting is not for you, but for the lurkers. No reason to call names just because you disagree.
First person accounts of getting banned and reviews getting pulled:

http://nicholasstixuncensored.blogspot.com/2012/04/banned-at-amazon-my-comments-on-crime_13.html

http://www.featheredquillblog.com/2011/11/amazoncom-review-removal-recap-and.html
http://bookblogs.ning.com/forum/topics/amazon-deleting-reviews

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=printpage;topic=54382.0
Here's another regarding one of our Kindleboards members we all know and love:
http://www.amazon.com/forum/childrens%20books?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx3UEX786T6D5QM&cdThread=TxUHEH9NO57MB

If you run a Google search or a Kindleboards search you can find plenty of examples.


----------



## GPB (Oct 2, 2010)

Lisa, the first example you linked to was blantatly self-promotional and linked to the "reviewer's" own published work. The second example seems to be a paid review service... I'm not sure what these examples are intended to demonstrate. Note: I've never responded to a review on Amazon or any other retail site. I will sometimes participate in the comments section of a book blog that reviews my work.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't say what anyone else should do, but I think responding to reviews looks at least somewhat unprofessional. But then I've done it _very carefully _maybe a handful of times (out of about 90 Amazon reviews) for various reasons (twice on critical reviews, IIRC), and I haven't regretted it (yet?).

I have seen arguably the two most successful indie epic fantasy authors respond to critical reviews, David Dalglish and Michael J. Sullivan, and they're doing just fine. And they're very good at responding to reviews. They are professionals; you probably should not try this at home. I've seen them achieve some of the things the first blogger talked about: revised reviews, increased stars, or converting people who even became friends or fans (even a new beta reader in one case for MJS, IIRC). That 'worked' for them, and I've never seen their reviewers respond negatively to the author's comments. So fwiw it can be done well.

My question is if it's even worth it in those situations. You may get a revision on a tough review or gain a new fan, but then other lurkers will think you're unprofessional or worse for responding.

I rarely respond to reviews for all the reasons others have said, but I would probably respond politely in a case like Scott Nicholson mentioned, when someone said something flatly wrong, such as saying your book is Christian propaganda when it isn't. My thinking is never say never, but don't do it often, and if you do it be incredibly careful and respectful of the reviewer. But everyone's different, and really whatever works best for you is what you should do.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

My best experience with responding to reviews was responding to a prolific fantasy reviewer (R. Nicholson) on another book's page. I probably told him I appreciated his review, and then we started shooting the shat. Before long, he'd reviewed both of my offerings and we've become friendly enough to recommend good books to each other via email. It was clear that he likes chatting with people in the comments on his reviews, though.


----------



## RedGolum (Nov 2, 2011)

There are risks and rewards to responding to a review.

One author, who I will not mention out of respect (good guy) did respond to a review of mine. I gave him 2 stars because he had totally blown the technical mechanics of a great part of his story. He responded asking for more information, and was very open to my comments.  

He had very little real world experience with the issue, and was writing in a theme where most of the people that read his books would. Some of his later work improved as a result of feedback from others and myself.  

But that wasn't the "Your book SUCKS" type of review.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

GPB said:


> Lisa, the first example you linked to was blantatly self-promotional and linked to the "reviewer's" own published work. The second example seems to be a paid review service... I'm not sure what these examples are intended to demonstrate. Note: I've never responded to a review on Amazon or any other retail site. I will sometimes participate in the comments section of a book blog that reviews my work.


I just did a search and cut and pasted. There are dozens of examples. I don't have time to go through them. We have threads here about both. If someone really cares they can research it themselves.


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

At least you are getting reviews. I am getting to the point of thinking of putting my own review up. Are you allowed to do this? I am assuming not but everyone who has promised to review my book has not bothered to even buy the book yet. 

My book is really funny and readable and I have put years of my life into it. The people who read test copies however are not that web savvy and since they have already done favors for me I don't know how to ask them nicely to add a review on amazon. I never knew you were supposed to already have a series and give half of them away just to get noticed. I don't write that fast. I opted to not go for select because I don't have a series and I wanted it to be on BN as well. Although it seems like it takes forever to even get it on there.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

rweinstein6 said:


> There's a BIG difference in responding well to reviews and responding poorly to reviews. IMHO, I think it's good to respond well to all reviews. By that, I mean that before you respond to any review at all, you have to keep in mind that you can't please everyone, and that these are not personal attacks on you as an author (unless, of course, they really are). Thanking a customer for taking the time to write a review, even if you don't agree with what was said, is an appropriate step. Being combative and attacking the reviewer for stating their opinion about your book is an inappropriate step and should never be done under any circumstances.
> 
> Elle was right in that first post. You have to think of yourself as a businessperson as well as an author. And that's my two cents.


I have mixed feelings about this.

I recently responded to a review because the review states (as part of why the novel was "poorly edited") that I had misused a specific word. Well, the word wasn't misused, so I responded by posting the definition of the word from Webster's and simply thanking the reviewer. It led to a certain amount of discussion and I have to say the reviewer didn't like my having disagreed, but it stayed civil. This is the kind of situation where I think an author comment is justified. If the review is factually wrong or the reviewer is mistaken about a fact, a reviewer has the right and perhaps more than a right to say so since the review might mislead possible readers. On the other hand, if the review says the novel is boring or cliched or not enjoyable, that they didn't like the characters or the way a plot is handled, that is something an author has no business responding to.

Just my opinion. I happen to think we're better off not responding to 99.9% of the reviews, but that doesn't mean never.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

The problem with responding to reviews is that you can never truly win. I won't say that it's wrong to respond just to thank someone for their review, but beyond that, it's just not worth the risk. Indie Authors are already fighting an uphill battle, so it's very important not to give the naysayers and haters anything else to hold against you. You always have the power of social media to express your feelings without polluting the product review page.


----------



## Sharebear (Sep 25, 2011)

Kent Kelly said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Aside:
> 
> There is a very productive thing you can do with negative reviews. Highlight them, copy them, and paste them into Word. Ctrl-A select all, Ctrl-H Replace, Find What, . (period), Replace With, " in my pants." minus the quotation marks. This highly important juvenile process puts the words "in my pants" at the end of every sentence in the review. Now read the improved review out loud in your best James Earl Jones voice. You'll feel better, I promise you.


hahahahaha
and hahahahaha
and that's what she said


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

If someone has left constructive criticism about the book that should (or can) be fixed, like historical inaccuracies or minor fact errors, I think it's nice to fix it and comment on the review to let them know it's been corrected. Not all bad reviews can be "fixed," though. Not everybody will like a book. One star reviews based on taste are legitimate, and you cannot argue an individual's taste.

But I'm of the "reviews are for readers" school of thought. If readers want me to be involved in their lives, they know how to find my Facebook or email me.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

> I have to warn you about something in my pants. This book sucks donkey balls in my pants.


Hm, amazing.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I appreciate the warnings and the anecdotal evidence. So, thanks!

However, as I said earlier, why stop because they might stop me? It's like the penalty for skipping school is...getting suspended from school.

BTW, I never argue with or discuss a review as such. If they don't like my book, I might recommend something I think they'd like better.

I understand the feeling about being afraid to scare off a reviewer or make them uncomfortable. But then, if I really worried about that kind of thing, I'd never write a book or a forum post or answer the telephone or leave my house.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I haven't responded to any reviews, and I don't intend to do so. If a reader wants to connect with me personally, I'm easy to find and contact. Just Google my name and you'll see what I mean. I've had happy dialogs with readers on Facebook and Twitter, so I see no need to muck about in the muddy Amazon.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in the no author response to a review camp. Except for something that can be fixed (I had one on Goodreads that mentioned a formatting problem with a book bought through Kobo, and I did respond to that reader that if they would like to email me privately I'd be happy to send a properly formatted copy. Since she'd already read that book, I gave her a copy of that one and two others and now we're friends.)

However, I also don't understand some of this. Say I like, or dislike, a book enough to leave a review. I post it and go on my merry way. How would I ever know if the author or anyone else commented on my review? I know on GR there's a tangle of following and friends and the like, I mean on Amazon how would one ever know?

Same with Julie's premise that if an author thanks all the people who leave good reviews and ignores the bad reviews the one leaving the bad review is getting a slap in the face. How would that person ever know? Do most people go back and check what's happening with every book they review?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

locker17 said:


> At least you are getting reviews. I am getting to the point of thinking of putting my own review up. Are you allowed to do this? I am assuming not but everyone who has promised to review my book has not bothered to even buy the book yet.
> 
> My book is really funny and readable and I have put years of my life into it. The people who read test copies however are not that web savvy and since they have already done favors for me I don't know how to ask them nicely to add a review on amazon. I never knew you were supposed to already have a series and give half of them away just to get noticed. I don't write that fast. I opted to not go for select because I don't have a series and I wanted it to be on BN as well. Although it seems like it takes forever to even get it on there.


No, don't put your own review up.

Don't.

If you do it as yourself, you look desperate and unprofessional. If you do it under an alias, you are being dishonest and trying to fool the public. You can't judge your own book fairly.


----------



## kurzon (Feb 26, 2011)

locker17 said:


> At least you are getting reviews. I am getting to the point of thinking of putting my own review up. Are you allowed to do this? I am assuming not but everyone who has promised to review my book has not bothered to even buy the book yet.


Never a good idea to review your own books. Try joining LibraryThing and running an ebook giveaway, asking in the giveaway details if readers could kindly spare the time to review on LibraryThing and/or Amazon. [There's a different thread on the forum about this process.]

As for responding to reviews, I'll respond if the reviewer specifically addresses me with a question, but otherwise, good or bad, I just read the reviews and take what I can get from it.

SK's article was nicely impassioned, though she does take a point and completely misconstrue it. The "respond to reviews" person says that she alters her books in response to negative review feedback. SK takes this as: "I toss up any old stuff, complete rubbish, don't care about quality, and let customers beta read it". Then argues from that point as if it's something the first person actually said. This kind of straw man argument always annoys me.

[Also odd that in a post about not responding to reviews, she comments on something that person said about one of her own books.]


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

My opinion is that reviews are advice for fellow readers, not constructive criticism for the author.

I have a note I intend to post at the end of my book, giving tips on how readers can help me. If they like the book and want other people to know about the Amsterdam Assassin Series, they should post a review on Goodreads, Amazon, their blog, whatever. If the reader wants to give me feedback on errors and typos, discuss issues raised in the book, want to know how to become one of my beta readers, or just stroke my ego, I urge them to shoot me an email at .

A note like that would preclude responding to public reviews and encourage people who have issues with your novel to approach you privately. If they want to be indiscrete and post a list of all your errors and typos on a public forum/review site, they are probably not interested in a thoughtful response from the author.

In my own case, I read a book that had the setting of my hometown and featured a multitude of errors. I emailed the author to ask if constructive feedback would be appreciated. The author was glad with the chance of getting feedback from a local author, and I sent a list of errors and possible fixes. We have regular email contact and the author is revising the book, adding my name and blog to the acknowledgements. Which shows how a professional author can have professional interaction without resorting to possibly harmful discussions on a review site.


----------



## andrewwrites (Jul 4, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I just did a search and cut and pasted. There are dozens of examples. I don't have time to go through them. We have threads here about both. If someone really cares they can research it themselves.


Well, to be fair, you have had time to post a dozen "people are getting banned!" posts in this thread. I am glad you finally did give some concrete examples, but that guy was right, I read the first review and it was INSANE, like how they guy would even have the gall to complain about that review being banned is bizarre. The review starts with him saying he hasn't read the book, and it's too expensive, and then he starts advertising his own book, it's horrific.

There are so many authors who use reviews to (usually subtly) promote their own books. I have seen it sooo much. I would bet money that 99% of these supposed cases are people doing that.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

ellenoc said:


> Same with *****'s premise that if an author thanks all the people who leave good reviews and ignores the bad reviews the one leaving the bad review is getting a slap in the face. How would that person ever know?


The same way the people who left good reviews would know.

If the point of leaving a thank you is to in fact thank the readers, then there is an assumption already built into the action that the reviewers do go back and read the comments. So if we are already assuming the reviewers go back and read the comments (by virtue of the fact that we are leaving comments on the reviews) then we should also assume those that left a negative review also would go back and read the comments.

You also have to keep in mind that reviews have an audience, or they would not exist. While not everyone leaves a review, most people read them. So even if the original reviewer never comes back and sees the review, others will notice it.

Believe me, they notice it. And they will be the ones that cause you grief.

There is a very HOSTILE element at Amazon toward indie authors. They already think we are a bunch of scam artists or hacks. And they will cling onto almost anything. These people make me look docile. And it only takes one of them to decide you are a problem to report you. And then you end up with a problem. Best case scenario of responding to reviews: the people who you respond to become customers of your next book. Worst case scenario: you alienate a lot of people who are creeped out by the stalkerish behavior and/or get reported to Amazon for some arcane TOS violation. There are too many better ways to connect with readers to justify the risk. There are too many variables and too much room for error involved for too little gain to justify responding to customer reviews.

I have never been one to abide by the "well, so-and-so does it, so it is OK" or "I've always done it and nothing bad happened" mentality. I had a cousin who would drive drunk every Friday night and did it for ten years. He always said "I never had an accident."

Notice I used the word "had."


----------



## seela connor (Apr 11, 2011)

Kent Kelly said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Aside:
> 
> There is a very productive thing you can do with negative reviews. Highlight them, copy them, and paste them into Word. Ctrl-A select all, Ctrl-H Replace, Find What, . (period), Replace With, " in my pants." minus the quotation marks. This highly important juvenile process puts the words "in my pants" at the end of every sentence in the review. Now read the improved review out loud in your best James Earl Jones voice. You'll feel better, I promise you.


This is the best advice I've read in ages. I'm sure I can apply it to just about everything.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

I feel a murder mystery coming on. Author receives scathing review, stalks the reviewer, assaults his wife and kills his puppy. Reviewer seeks vengence, boils author's baby. Author becomes serial killer of reviewers.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> I feel a murder mystery coming on. Author receives scathing review, stalks the reviewer, assaults his wife and kills his puppy. Reviewer seeks vengence, boils author's baby. Author becomes serial killer of reviewers.


YES.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

If the predictions of those advising against responding to reviews are correct, then the market will self-correct. Those who respond will lose sales and disappear. Those who don't respond will have a competitive advantage and will prosper. It's not something we can reason to. It's something we have to observe.

It's very similar to the DRM situation. The market will decide, and it doesn't care what we think.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> The same way the people who left good reviews would know.
> 
> If the point of leaving a thank you is to in fact thank the readers, then there is an assumption already built into the action that the reviewers do go back and read the comments.


And obviously some percentage of people do, but there has to be at least a minority like me who don't go back. If I go to a book thinking about trying it, I read some reviews, and if there are comments on them, I read those, but I've always felt that's what both the review and the comment are for - people who come later. So the review says it good or bad because x, and the comment says x was right or wrong because y, and I get to evaluate both opinions in my decision whether or not to buy. But if there are comments to reviews I've written, I'll never know, and I'm probably better off for that.

You don't have to tell me about the rage toward indies. I have scars. It's something else I don't understand. If I hate your guts and can't stand that you exist, I'll avoid you and tell people I know how I feel and why, but I won't dedicate my life to harassing you. I think the majority is like me in that regard, it's just that the haters are so, well, hateful that they seem ubiquitous.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

I haven't heard anyone suggest that *not* responding to reviews has consequences. Do authors "get in trouble" for failing to respond to a review? Not that I've ever heard of (but it wouldn't surprise me.)

However, choosing to respond to reviews definitely has risk, whether it's because you might annoy the site hosting the review or you might annoy the reader who left the review.

Now I'm not suggesting authors shouldn't do anything risky. Just writing a book and putting it out there into the world is a risky proposition. The question becomes, is the risk worth the reward? 

If you think that the benefit you get from interacting with readers through review comments is worth the risk of annoying some of those readers and possibly getting banned from reviewing/commenting on the hosting site, then by all means, lower your lance and charge.

But nothing I've heard about what authors get out of responding has convinced me that it is worth that risk. I choose to stand behind the lists and raise a beer to your triumphant trot back to the berfrois or to your dust-raising crash to the ground behind your retreating steed.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

Some people are risk takers, and others are risk averse. And the rest fall all along the spectrum. So lacking quantitative data, it's futile to say we do or do not have sufficient information to take a risk.

However, it is useful to cast the issue in terms of risk since it allows an individual to examine himself and his attitudes.

I agree with the risk assessment you provide above. But I think we need to add the opportunity cost risk of not responding. That makes the non-response a risk.

Consumers may like to read feedback from authors, and that may spark interest and an eventual BUY click on the book in question. We don't know. But we should acknowledge each alternative comes with its own risk.

We'll probably find that among those who recognize the opportunity cost, their evaluation of the relative risks of responding vs not responding has great variation. It may also be that some people are talented and skilled in responding, while others are not. That would affect risk.

Worthless personal antecdote: I bought _Ender_ because Orsen Card had such a wonderful response to Amazon reviewers right there on the book page.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> I agree with the risk assessment you provide above. But I think we need to add the opportunity cost risk of not responding. That makes the non-response a risk.


I agree. That opportunity cost is what I was alluding to when I mentioned "what authors get out of responding."

And from my perspective, no personal anecdote is worthless. Most of us make decisions for emotional reasons and then rationalize them with logic afterward. In aggregate, data loses meaning because it lacks emotional nuance. Your personal reasons for buying represent a genuine human reaction that can't be derived from statistics, and I thank you for sharing it.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here I am, thanking you for your comment on my comment.  But that's truly the way I feel. If I thank a customer for taking the time to write a review for a good review, but don't on a poor one, how does that make me look? That makes me look like "oh, I'm sulking because my book got trashed so I'm going to ignore you." I don't have to state that I don't agree with the reviewer, even if I truly don't and it hurts. But I can still thank them for taking that time to post a review, good or bad, because they did take the time and I DO appreciate it, good or bad.



adanlerma said:


> bearing in mind i haven't gone through this whole thread, and i'm getting a msg there's now two more posts on this, i feel the quoted comment above is one of the best phrased most reasonable, and fair to both authors and readers, i've come across yet - thank you!


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I couldn't very well thank Felipe and not you for your comment.  It's muddy water for all indie authors, and I think we need to figure out what's right for each of us. As long as you stay professional and courteous in your responses, I don't see a problem with it.



JRTomlin said:


> I have mixed feelings about this.
> 
> I recently responded to a review because the review states (as part of why the novel was "poorly edited") that I had misused a specific word. Well, the word wasn't misused, so I responded by posting the definition of the word from Webster's and simply thanking the reviewer. It led to a certain amount of discussion and I have to say the reviewer didn't like my having disagreed, but it stayed civil. This is the kind of situation where I think an author comment is justified. If the review is factually wrong or the reviewer is mistaken about a fact, a reviewer has the right and perhaps more than a right to say so since the review might mislead possible readers. On the other hand, if the review says the novel is boring or cliched or not enjoyable, that they didn't like the characters or the way a plot is handled, that is something an author has no business responding to.
> 
> Just my opinion. I happen to think we're better off not responding to 99.9% of the reviews, but that doesn't mean never.


----------



## seela connor (Apr 11, 2011)

So I wonder if a good old customer service approach is the way to go for those feeling that responding in some way is important:

Good review: "Thank you so much for the nice review! It's great to have you as a reader."

Bad review: "Thank you so much for reading one of my books! I'm sorry that you didn't enjoy it."

It sort of validates the opinion without validating the content of the opinion? Just spitballing here...


----------



## adanlerma (Jan 16, 2012)

seela said:


> So I wonder if a good old customer service approach is the way to go for those feeling that responding in some way is important:
> 
> Good review: "Thank you so much for the nice review! It's great to have you as a reader."
> 
> ...


seela, i think that's a great suggestion, thank you for posting this

there's bound to be all sorts of ways of beginning to deal with the fact that reviews and opinions are both valid

in a business, affecting people's livelihoods, a greater responsibility, by authors readers and online sellers, about the denoting of opinions vs reviews, is i believe just gonna be part of doing business


----------



## adanlerma (Jan 16, 2012)

rweinstein6 said:


> Here I am, thanking you for your comment on my comment.  But that's truly the way I feel. If I thank a customer for taking the time to write a review for a good review, but don't on a poor one, how does that make me look? That makes me look like "oh, I'm sulking because my book got trashed so I'm going to ignore you." I don't have to state that I don't agree with the reviewer, even if I truly don't and it hurts. But I can still thank them for taking that time to post a review, good or bad, because they did take the time and I DO appreciate it, good or bad.


i'm glad you posted, and you're very welcome  thank _you_


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Dalya,


As someone who's been around a couple years now, I can tell you this:

Authors keep making the same mistakes (responding to reviews) and there's never a shortage of short-tempers when they do.

It's worth the reminder that these threads you shared gave us, but the standard collective KB/WC wisdom is this:

Never, and The Davids mean NEVER, respond to reviews. Especially the bad ones. Probably not even the good ones.

Other than in the case of book bloggers who, no matter what they say, it's customary I think to write a "thank you for taking the time to review my book" email as a matter of courtesy... but never in more detail than that.

And never, EVER respond to a reviewer who posts voluntarily on Amazon. Not the good, not the bad. Nothing good comes from it.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

What Craig said.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's my other thought:

Time spent responding to reviews is better spent writing and revising our next books.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Terrence OBrien said:


> If the predictions of those advising against responding to reviews are correct, then the market will self-correct. Those who respond will lose sales and disappear. Those who don't respond will have a competitive advantage and will prosper. It's not something we can reason to. It's something we have to observe.
> 
> It's very similar to the DRM situation. The market will decide, and it doesn't care what we think.


Or, people who get angry at the authors who do respond to reviews will hold an even lower opinion of all self published authors, thereby hurting all of us indirectly. Those of us who have been around long enough already have seen this before. It's the actions of a few over the years that created the anti-self published element on Amazon's boards.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Greg Banks said:


> Or, people who get angry at the authors who do respond to reviews will hold an even lower opinion of all self published authors, thereby hurting all of us indirectly. Those of us who have been around long enough already have seen this before. It's the actions of a few over the years that created the anti-self published element on Amazon's boards.


This.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> "Or, people who get angry at the authors who do respond to reviews will hold an even lower opinion of all self published authors, thereby hurting all of us indirectly. Those of us who have been around long enough already have seen this before. It's the actions of a few over the years that created the anti-self published element on Amazon's boards."


Under that scenario there will still be a competitive advantage unless the loss from the direct effect equals the loss from the indirect.

But, let's add another scenario. Suppose consumers who never heard about Amazon boards like the interaction with authors and it causes them to buy more books from responding authors. This in turn has an indirect effect on the authors who do not respond. They also sell more. In that case, the responding authors would create a positive effect as consumers buy more independent books.

And another? The authors who are good at connecting with consumers through responses use that talent as a competitive advantage against the authors who are not good at it.

More scenarios? They are all worth consideration.


----------



## Vegasgyrl007 (May 11, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> The reason I'm posting is not for you, but for the lurkers. No reason to call names just because you disagree.
> First person accounts of getting banned and reviews getting pulled:
> 
> http://nicholasstixuncensored.blogspot.com/2012/04/banned-at-amazon-my-comments-on-crime_13.html
> ...


Lisa, I like you (you are a very cool person and I've learned tons from you) but the first two examples are irrelevant at best.

The first guy is just...whoa...(I perused his blog before I responded and he's got more in common with _Mein Kampf_ than the average conservative).  Not to mention he was trying to promote his own book by reviewing a book with opposing view points to his own (which he didn't read). That isn't a review, it's advertisement.

I have had reviews pulled on Amazon because I was inserting my own book at the tag line (hey, I was an indie newbie!!!) and people complained (which was their right). I am an author and I still review yet I don't advertise my books anymore and just because Amazon pulls some of your reviews, it is VERY hard to get banned.

I got a message from a CS from Amazon before those reviews were pulled. The CS asked me to get rid of my book info and they would allow them to stay but there were too many reviews and I told them to delete all the reviews they found with the book tags. They did and everyone is happy.

To be honest, I haven't weighed in yet because I have responded to a handful of reviews but I just have a policy now that I don't do it. The last review I responded to the young woman liked the Muppets and didn't understand why it was an insult. The character who used the "insult" was British and I explained as much (as being called a muppet in the UK is the equivalent of someone calling you an idiot or just about). I merely explained what it meant and thanked her for reviewing my book but I couldn't get out of the whole "this feels like stalking" syndrome. Reviews are there for potential readers, not for me so I don't even read my reviews much anymore.

As several authors have pointed out, my email addy, Twitter, Facebook, Goodreads and blog info are all in the back of my books. If readers want to get in touch, they can (and do).


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> But, let's add another scenario. Suppose consumers who never heard about Amazon boards like the interaction with authors and it causes them to buy more books from responding authors. This in turn has an indirect effect on the authors who do not respond. They also sell more. In that case, the responding authors would create a positive effect as consumers buy more independent books.
> 
> More scenarios?


*EDIT:* I went ahead and posed the question with poll in Not Quite Kindle. I hope readers will respond.

I wonder how many positive interactions there are compared to not positive on the book comments from authors. Unfortunately, it takes twelve positive interactions to overrule one negative. I find it hard to believe that with linking in the back of the eBook, those who want to connect with an author wouldn't go to the author's website, email, FB, or even twitter them instead.

Reviews are about leaving comments about the book, not forming a relationship with the author. Social media platforms are about people reaching out to each other.

I did set up a poll in Not Quite Kindle and ask the readers:
How do you feel when an author comments on your review of their book?
a) It's cool
b) Don't care
c) It's creepy
d) Reviews are for commentary about the book, not a way for the author to contact me.

After they respond are you:
a) More likely to buy more of their books, assuming if it's good
b) Less likely to buy more of their books, even if it's good
c) Not influenced by them contacting me. I only buy according to the quality of the book.


----------



## Vegasgyrl007 (May 11, 2011)

LisaGrace:

That poll isn't a bad idea. In the mean time, I think I will keep my current policy of not responding to reviews. Too many pitfalls and too much can go wrong.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't have any of those answers. I don't pretend to know, so I observe consumer behavior to see what develops. But I do know my beliefs don't matter.

But it appears Amazon reviews are simply another example of social media. The emails that Elle received from Amazon say they look at the review comment just like the discussion board comments, and they welcome authors just like anyone else. So, as social media, we really don't know what direction they will take. It's a work in progress,  and isn't predetermined. 

And surveys on KB? They would be self-selected. Few consumers have ever heard of KB. We have no reason to presume KB people who answer are representative of the larger set of Amazon consumers.


----------



## Lee Lopez (Jan 19, 2012)

I read both articles, and really think in both cases it was ridiculous and bad advice. 
Responding to a bad review is futile. It's like trying to tell someone to like red instead of maroon, and why. Personally, I do like red better. It's an argument that can't be won. It's ridiculous, childless and petty. If someone doesn't like your work for whatever reason, learn from it. Especially if there more than one negative review saying the same thing. If it's just a nasty review because your hero reminds the reader of her first love who unceremoniously dumped her, ignore it. Appreciate the good reviews, and move on. It is the nature of the beast, after all. Putting a published book out there, is sticking ones neck out to get chopped off.  
I know an author who responded to a bad review, it went horrible wrong and viral. It followed her from the review right onto facebook and other social media. It was the never ending fight to make someone like the book. By the time it all ended, not only did the reviewer not the book, but she hated the author. Not liking the book happens, but do you really want to be hated? Now that's a promotional nightmare.
I like the pant thingy...That's the best way to respond.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Terrence OBrien said:


> I observe consumer behavior to see what develops.
> 
> And surveys on KB? They would be self-selected. Few consumers have ever heard of KB. We have no reason to presume KB people who answer are representative of the larger set of Amazon consumers.


Kindleboards is a qualified microcosm of the Kindle ebook reading world. Anytime you do a poll you want to reach those most likely to be involved/interested in the poll.
Registered voters who vote in your jurisdiction are who you want to take a poll about local politicians. This is no different. KB readers are likely to own a Kindle, already are used to having some interaction with authors here, and usually are voracious readers. They're exactly who you do want taking this kind of a poll.


----------



## Terrence OBrien (Oct 21, 2010)

> "Kindleboards is a qualified microcosm of the Kindle ebook reading world. Anytime you do a poll you want to reach those most likely to be involved/interested in the poll."


What qualifies it? KB is a microcosm, but we have no reason to think it is a microcosm that is representative of Amazon consumers. Questioning them may give an indication of what KB participants like, but it's not reliable for anything else. And even then, it would be a self-selected sample of KB participants.

The pollster defines the larger set of people, and defines what she wants to learn about them. Then the pollster targets a sample set that is representative of that larger set. Sample sets are not chosen because of their interest and involvement, but because of their similarity to the larger set. Since we have no reason to think interest in the poll is a characteristic of the larger set, we have no reason to target those who have an interest in the poll. That gives a skewed sample.

Even when random samples are carefully selected, they can still be skewed. For example, we often see political polls where the sample set is unbalanced by party. Those polls are may be statistically sound, but chance simply delivered an unbalanced group. What to do? Do it again.

A good sample would randomly select from Amazon's records of eBook buyers. Sampling theory goes on forever. Unfortunately, the public space is overrun with bad sample sets pretending to be good.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> ...I have a blog and a website and a newsletter and a twitter account and a Facebook account. Those readers that want to interact with me can. But, I think part of the disconnect is that too many writers forget that these are Amazon's customers, not ours.
> 
> ...If I complain at the customer service desk at Wal-mart that a box of cereal I bought was stale, I don't expect someone form General Mills to call me telling me I overreacted in the store and hurt their brand.
> 
> There is a time and a place for reader interaction. It isn't... "all or nothing." It [just] needs to be done in the appropriate place where the reader doesn't feel they are being cornered.


This is how I see it, too.


----------



## MoniqueReads (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm going to throw my two cents in.

I have had an author leave a comment on a review that I posted to my blog. She basically thanked me for reviewing her book.  At first it felt kind of weird to have an author responded to a blog post about her work because the review was good but not glowing.  I sort of felt that I was being "watched".  I know people read my small blog but to have an author response is something that never happens.

The author did mention that she found out about my post because of a Google search, which did not make it feel that stalkerish.  But had she responded to my Goodreads, B&N or Amazon review and I wouldn't have been so welcoming of her comments, even a positive one.  Probably because when you sell your products online you are putting it out there for public consumption and sites like Amazon and B&N allows consumers to post there opinions.  In no other area do sellers responded to reviews.  When I post a review of my water filter the manufacturer doesn't thank me.  When I review a CD the artist doesn't comment.  

To me a response from an author at Amazon or B&N feels like bullying.  You are basically discouraging negative reviews but letting reviewers know that you are watching.  And we have seen what happens when authors behave badly.  No reviewer wants to deal with an author that feels that you have unfair judge their "baby".  As someone with a review site, that is the risk that I take.  But a causal Amazon reviewer doesn't sign up for that.  They brought a product, then the left a honest review.  That's it and all.  

Someone asked how do reviewers know when someone comments on their review on Amazon.  Well, every time some comments on one of my Amazon reviews I get an email.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

MoniqueReads said:


> Someone asked how do reviewers know when someone comments on their review on Amazon. Well, every time some comments on one of my Amazon reviews I get an email.


When I review on Amazon (which isn't often), I unclick the box, so I don't get notified of comments.

Of course, you can't do this on a blog, or it defeats the purpose.

As a side point ... if you use Wordpress, you can set the blog to not be indexed by search engines. Not sure about Blogger. That would keep your blog from ever coming up in any author's Google Alerts or searches. Of course, it would limit anyone else finding it by searches.

You can also omit the author's name or book title from any "live text" on the site (i.e. post title or any typed-in text on the post), and simply show the book cover and refer to it as "the book in question" or by its initials. 

I know these are answers to questions you didn't ask, but I have a background in making websites, so I thought I'd offer that little tidbit 'o' advice.

FWIW, I just got an email from a reviewer today and I reiterated that I did read and enjoyed the review, but didn't comment on the post, because it's my policy. I think there's a real mix, and some book bloggers love getting author comments, but you just never know, so I try to keep my foot-in-mouthing over here in the Writers' Cafe.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin (Oct 21, 2011)

D a l y a said:


> FWIW, I just got an email from a reviewer today and I reiterated that I did read and enjoyed the review, but didn't comment on the post, because it's my policy. I think there's a real mix, and some book bloggers love getting author comments, but you just never know, so I try to keep my foot-in-mouthing over here in the Writers' Cafe.


I think that an author should be approachable [blog/email] but not mingle with readers in review sections. And if a reviewer points out that they'd like a comment on a review, you can indeed tell them it's your policy not to respond, because 'reviews are for readers to interact with other readers'.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Terrence OBrien said:


> What qualifies it? KB is a microcosm, but we have no reason to think it is a microcosm that is representative of Amazon consumers. Questioning them may give an indication of what KB participants like, but it's not reliable for anything else. And even then, it would be a self-selected sample of KB participants.
> 
> The pollster defines the larger set of people, and defines what she wants to learn about them. Then the pollster targets a sample set that is representative of that larger set. Sample sets are not chosen because of their interest and involvement, but because of their similarity to the larger set. Since we have no reason to think interest in the poll is a characteristic of the larger set, we have no reason to target those who have an interest in the poll. That gives a skewed sample.
> 
> ...


Agree. . . . I happen to know -- in real life -- at least a dozen people who have kindles who are NOT on KindleBoards. They would think all this discussion is just silly. . . .all they want to do is read in a way that is convenient for them. (They do know I'm the one to ask if their kindle has a freak out.  )

And they don't, to my knowledge, leave reviews on Amazon either. If they did, I doubt they'd ever go back to see if anyone said anything.

They don't care about DRM as long as books they buy work or can be gotten to work without breaking laws or working to hard at it.

They don't care if the author is published by a major press or did it themselves, as long as the book is good. They're happy for free and cheap books -- but not if they're not good.

They don't sample much, they buy based on the description on Amazon. They do consider reviews if they're from a respected source. They don't 'shop' on Amazon, though. . .they get ideas on what to read from print publications and friends -- or by browsing in a physical book store.

They all have favorite authors. . . But they're also willing to take a chance on an unknown if recommended by someone who's opinion they understand and respect.

So, no, I don't think KB members are, in general, representative of Kindle owners in general. We're all way more plugged into the 'culture' than most folks. So, while any opinions or impressions formed based on responses here are certainly helpful, they may NOT represent the 'average' kindle user. We're all above average.


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

vrabinec said:


> I feel a murder mystery coming on. Author receives scathing review, stalks the reviewer, assaults his wife and kills his puppy. Reviewer seeks vengence, boils author's baby. Author becomes serial killer of reviewers.


You should watch the movie "Bitter Feast"


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay, some readers are responding to the poll over in Not Quite Kindle. I hope authors won't troll (or respond) over there looking for readers (one already has), but I just want a place where you can read the readers honest thoughts on the subject. If we start responding, they'll stop posting.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115227.0.html

If you want to discuss, maybe keep it over here and keep it nice.


----------



## Lily_T (Sep 25, 2011)

This might be a little off-topic, but who else read these two blog posts and saw a big bright blinking AESOP? 


Intrepid author A reads a blog post by an established and successful author B. (Author B's success and place within the establishment gives her more authority by default)
 When author A is done reading the blog post she thinks "nah, I just don't buy it." 
 Author A decides to write a blog post about her contrary opinion. (This opinion boils down to engaging with readers and using authorial authority to cajole readers into changing their opionions. According to author A there is a teeny risk of a negative backlash, but quite a few people change their opinion and others simply do not respond 
Established Author B reads the post and refutes all the points made by author A. (She derides her and uses her authority to imply that people like author A just don't get it.)

I guess the question is now that author A's take has been challenged will she change it, say nothing, or (teeny chance) respond negatively and set the blogosphere on fire?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

LilyT said:


> This might be a little off-topic, but who else read these two blog posts and saw a big bright blinking AESOP?
> 
> 
> Intrepid author A reads a blog post by an established and successful author B. (Author B's success and place within the establishment gives her more authority by default)
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Some people see a glass half-full others see it as half-empty...both are correct. Some authors here have had a terrific time responding to readers reviews, some see it as a disaster waiting to happen. Both can be correct. I love reading battling blogs. PM me where to go to read them .


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I love reading battling blogs. PM me where to go to read them .


Links to these two blogs are at the top of this thread.

For all we know, these two bloggers are best friends and this whole thing is set up to get more hits on their blogs...


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Okay, some readers are responding to the poll over in Not Quite Kindle. I hope authors won't troll (or respond) over there looking for readers (one already has), but I just want a place where you can read the readers honest thoughts on the subject. If we start responding, they'll stop posting.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115227.0.html
> 
> If you want to discuss, maybe keep it over here and keep it nice.


I never left a review on Amazon until recently when I left one for a friend who requested it, but I used to give them by owrd of mouth. Trying to think back about how I would've reacted before I became a writer, I gotta say that I'd be uncomfortable if someone challenged what I said in a review. I really don't think most people who leave reviews even realize that authors would be bothered to go look at the reviews they're getting from "common readers", but would more likely assume the authors is looking for reviews from some uppity critic who can pull some strings. The little reviews readers leave feel like a place for readers to communicate amongst themselves without author interference.

If I was confronted about a review I left by the author, I'd either get defense and argue back, or placate the author and tell them what they wanted to hear, and then go badmouth them behind their back if I didn't feel like arguing at the time. If an author thanked me for a review, I'd be indifferent. It really does feel like it's their private gathering place.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

When I was just a reader I would have been embarassed if an author had replied to a review I left, even a good one. I would have felt I would have left a better one if I'd known she was going to read it and would make me feel on the spot.


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Okay, some readers are responding to the poll over in Not Quite Kindle. I hope authors won't troll (or respond) over there looking for readers (one already has), but I just want a place where you can read the readers honest thoughts on the subject. If we start responding, they'll stop posting.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115227.0.html
> 
> If you want to discuss, maybe keep it over here and keep it nice.


I bumped the thread so maybe we'll get some more real reader responses.

For the record, Lisa, I'm not too concerned about the statistical accuracy of your poll. Hopefully, we are looking for honest reader reactions to your questions, not for stats someone can use to prove a point. Given the nature of the discussion so far, trying to do that would be, well...pointless.

One advantage to asking the poll here on KB is that we _have_ avid readers, and they feel more or less at home here. They have fearless defenders like Betsy and Ann protecting them from the likes of us. Regardless of how the readers claim to feel about author comments on the review boards, what we get here may be a more honest reaction. Or maybe not, since "authors are watching."

Realistically, this subject has become academic (and perhaps it always was.) It's obvious that the authors who think it is okay to respond to reviews will continue to respond to reviews until they are prevented from doing so by the review sites. Authors who don't respond to reviews aren't going to start.


----------



## ellelothlorien (Oct 27, 2010)

As the author of the Digital Book World (DBW) blog that generated so much discussion (not only here, but in many other forums as well), I would like to say that I am extremely impressed by the people who took the trouble to post their opinions here--whether they agreed with my opinion or not. I never expected the blog to generate the level of interest that it did, and although I was not at all surprised by contrary opinions, I was disheartened by the vitriolic turn the comments took (on the DBW site, Twitter, and the blogosphere) on May 21.

In the three plus weeks that have passed since Part 1 of "When You Wish Upon a Star" posted, I have read many (many, many!) of the discussions that it sparked in dozens of forums all over the internet. I have sometimes been intrigued by the counterarguments, but more frequently I found myself dismayed or even disturbed by the level of needless hostility directed at me as a person rather than at the opinion piece itself. Certainly, as was seen in the comment section on the DBW blog itself, vitriolic responses tended to encourage more of the same (although, ironically, not from me), and very quickly put a stop to the kind of discussion that I had hoped to encourage by writing the piece in the first place.

Almost without exception, the comments and responses of every person who posted here in "New book review scandal in progress (about commenting on reviews)"--whether they agreed or they disagreed with my DBW blog post--were examples of the very type of conversation that I was trying to stimulate when I wrote the blog.

Honestly? The level of cordiality and respect afforded each person's opinion in this forum made me happy to see.

For those who may not have had a chance to catch Part 2 or the first case study, I hope you will consider reading them. And if you still don't agree, I'm really (really!) okay with that. Although I rarely post on Kindle Boards, I am glad a friend forwarded me the link to this discussion and urged me to take a look. For the most part, this was the deliberate, balanced and considerate discussion that I had hoped for on this topic.

Part 2: http://www.digitalbookworld.com/2012/when-you-wish-upon-a-star-you-get-the-pointy-end-the-dos-and-don%E2%80%99ts-of-responding-to-negative-reviews
Case Study #1: http://www.digitalbookworld.com/2012/when-you-wish-upon-a-star-you-get-the-pointy-end-author-reader-contact-case-study-1


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Elle, I think the vitriol is really messed up. I think it's a really interesting debate. And anyone who gets all red faced about it needs to go read something by George Berger.


----------



## adanlerma (Jan 16, 2012)

ellelothlorien said:


> Almost without exception, the comments and responses of every person who posted here in "New book review scandal in progress (about commenting on reviews)"--whether they agreed or they disagreed with my DBW blog post--were examples of the very type of conversation that I was trying to stimulate when I wrote the blog.
> 
> Honestly? The level of cordiality and respect afforded each person's opinion in this forum made me happy to see.
> 
> ...


elle, for me, you've done a great service, thank you

and re part 2, i definitely highly recommend as part of understanding your full pov

thanks again


----------



## Katja (Jun 4, 2011)

valeriec80 said:


> My bad reviews generally read like this: "This book offends my moral sensibilities and how dare there be a main female character who's a teenager and actually is interested in sex? I'm appalled. There was bad language, drinking, and violence. Of course, I didn't bother to read the author's warning about this content or the other one-star reviews that say the same thing as my review.


Which book is this? I want to read it.


----------



## adanlerma (Jan 16, 2012)

i still believe that the core of the problem is lumping reviews and opinions together, and letting opinions, which we all have and have a right to express, to determine rankings, exposure, and selection for featuring by sites and outlets that can make or break

this sometimes then creates the problem, expressed in many posts, of either the author brow-beating a commenting reader, or a reader creating a crusade against the author, or both

neither the reader nor the author, living in fear of uncontrolled anger and warranted or unwarranted retaliation, is useful or should even be allowed

in addition, in simple business terms, no business anywhere is expected to allow publicly expressed opinions to hang forever in exposure without substantiation for the opinion

and for me, in terms of books reviews/opinions, this would hold true for positive or negative opinions vs reviews which give reasons for the opinion

because, it's no secret, even the most conscientious of reviewers disagree, but at least we can see the reasons why with a "review" and make our own judgements

netflix, i believe (and i have no financial involvement with netflix other than renting dvds from them) at least offers one good possible way of beginning to handle opinions vs reviews

below, under "report as inappropriate" are options, including "this is not a review"

Report this as inappropriate
Contains objectionable content or language
Image/avatar for this reviewer is objectionable
This review contains spoilers
This is not a review

as i've admitted before, i don't know the answer, but one will have to evolve, and discussions such as this one here on this thread are, in my opinion, invaluable

meanwhile, the democratization via our new technologies continues to experiment and grow  

best wishes everyone


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

I agree and I am so happy that you guys were here for me the other day when I got my first one star. My initial reaction was to respond. However, I came to the forum instead and found several of you advizing me NOT TO RESPOND!!! 

Thank you all for your words of wisdom. I have calmed down about the review and would have felt so stupid looking back at some repsonse I made while I was angry and upset. I have since learned to accept that reviewers have the rights to their opinions and to just let it go. I woke up today and had the most wonderful 5 star reveiw! That 5 star spoke for me. The book will stand up for it's self via good reviews. 

That was my big lesson for the week.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

ellelothlorien said:


> For those who may not have had a chance to catch Part 2 or the first case study, I hope you will consider reading them. And if you still don't agree, I'm really (really!) okay with that. Although I rarely post on Kindle Boards, I am glad a friend forwarded me the link to this discussion and urged me to take a look. For the most part, this was the deliberate, balanced and considerate discussion that I had hoped for on this topic.


Hi, Elle. Thanks so much for coming to Kindle Boards to talk about your post and the reaction it sparked here and elsewhere. I found that discussion thought-provoking at the time, and have continued to ponder it. I don't think I've changed my own position, which is that the best "customer service" I can offer is to give readers a discrete public space in which to react to my book without my intervention, but I did find the relationship you developed with Amber in Case Study #1 quite wonderful. Really moving, actually. I hope your approach continues to work well for you and your readers, as it clearly did there.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Dear Amazon. It would be wonderful if you could add the following to your review section.

Check mark yes and no underneath the verified button, asking if they would mind author response.

If they don't want it, disable comments.

How hard is that? I mean, if they wanted to hear other people's comments about theirs, they can go to goodreads. Otherwise other readers can read it and judge for themselves.

Would it increase abuse? I don't know but at least it's a different way of thinking. I would be honored if more authors actually responded to my reviews. I almost flipped the first time an author contacted me finding out about me mentioning I would love to read their book on my review site. Even sent me a free paperback for review. (NOTE: This was not within the last two years. It was a different time back then before google alerts. Before I even published.)

There are some authors that I don't want to hear anything from, while with others I have questions I would really love to know the answer to. Especially for authors who don't have websites (or don't know how to promote/connect them), then why can't I ask when is the next book coming out? You know? I only buy so many books each month and I want to get it on my list as soon as it comes out, not miss it.

There are different times for different things. It's obviously not the ultimate solution, but disabling comments would have to stop any sock puppeting that pointed out disagreements. Report abuse would be used more though...yeah, not perfect, but like I said.

Think outside the tiny box. Some want contact, some don't. How can we make everyone a little happier and less scared of dealing with us at the same time? Why can't we give them the_ option_?

Or maybe add a PM section to the reviews instead. Authors are fast responders, we are always on the internet. That question the reader has, or the comment they want to share (I LOVED YOUR BOOK!!!!) could be answered quickly and quietly, without looking like we are buttering them up. If they were harrassing though, there could be some kind of block response. Or even having the option of public and private reviews, so they won't feel weird about reviewing an author publicly.

Check yes for public viewing, check no for only viewing by you and the author.

I don't know, this is all off the top of my head. Probably all awful ideas, just like last night's creative dinner, but it would give the reader the POWER to decide what they prefer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ellelothlorien said:


> Honestly? The level of cordiality and respect afforded each person's opinion in this forum made me happy to see.


Elle, thanks for this comment. This is what we strive for here on KindleBoards and mostly achieve. We have great members!

Betsy


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Dam_Good said:


> Dear Amazon. It would be wonderful if you could add the following to your review section.
> 
> Check mark yes and no underneath the verified button, asking if they would mind author response.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting approach and takes a step in the direction of choice--always good.

I'm one who now never responds to public reviews, even though there are times when I want to say thanks. That said, I also have no desire to harangue a reader over a bad review. None. But the idea above, giving the reader the choice as to whether or not the author communicates, does have some merit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

I disagree about never responding to review. 

Recently, I won a published author's work in a Goodreads contest. He not only contacted me, but he befriended me on Twitter. I liked the attention. It was professional, to the point, and not overtly pushing me to do anything. 

Previously, I did much the same thing during a Goodreads contest. The thing is, in a Google Alert, I saw where the winner actually posted in a forum about how much she loved my doing that. Now these were three star reviews so it wasn't like I was bestowing thanks on people that only were over the moon about my work. Yes, they were positive reviews, but more importantly, I just wanted to let each know how much I appreciated them taking the time to actually write down their thoughts and give their opinions. 

Just wanted to post that traditionally published authors do contact people. I would imagine it's how comfortable they are to this social media aspect, but it's not always a horrible thing. And the interaction doesn't always necessarily have to be induced by a trauma! Sometimes it's just to say hello.


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

I thanked reviewers without a second thought simply on the basis that if a reader took the time to review my work I certainly had the time to express an appreciation.  A couple reviewers responded back, and I thought it was very nice to briefly interact.  With the information now on the potential hazards, it is unlikely I will respond on future books.  I completely agree that to argue a negative review is bad form.  To me, it is far too interesting to find why a reader likes or dislikes a book than to dispute an opinion.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmmmmmm, maybe it's only me, but my initial feeling of being stalked (if I had been one of the people to comment on her blog) is baaaaaack. This second round of blog posts feels like a stunt.  I dunno, she's allowed to do whatever she wants, but I'd never buy her book after this. Maybe I'd never buy it before this, but it's for sure now. 

Let the readers have an opinion. Creepy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

JanneCO said:


> Hmmmmmm, maybe it's only me, but my initial feeling of being stalked (if I had been one of the people to comment on her blog) is baaaaaack. This second round of blog posts feels like a stunt. I dunno, she's allowed to do whatever she wants, but I'd never buy her book after this. Maybe I'd never buy it before this, but it's for sure now.
> 
> Let the readers have an opinion. Creepy.


Not just you. But then, I am just a reader. Just all seems to much like another marketing strategy. Getting even more attention. As a reader, the blog has left such a nasty taste in my mouth, I don't even want to read the new set of excuses of why its ok to basically bully readers in a thinly veiled matter.

But hey, I am just one of those pesky readers that need to be looked at not as readers, but as potential customers at all times. That was actually in the blog. Makes one feel like a cash cow at a Slap and Chop sales pitch.

But as I said before, what bothers me the most is the intention of changing readers reviews, by confronting them. Doesn't matter if the confronting is done with a smiley smiley face, its still meant as a way to get readers to either remove their critical review, or to change it to a "better" one.

Its creepy and also desperate.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't comment on reviews.

However.

When I got my first bad review, I came to the Writer's Cafe looking for sympathy, but...I discovered that was a mistake.  

So now, not only do I not respond to reviews...I don't discuss them. (Matter of fact, I usually try to avoid reading reviews.)


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Tommie Lyn said:


> I don't comment on reviews.
> 
> However.
> 
> ...


I love Tommie Lyn. She is the person who first directed me to the Writer's Cafe and is one of the most helpful knowledgeable people in the self-publishing world. I think she would get sympathy now as I feel we have a great supportive group here now.


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, Lisa. You always have something encouraging to say.


----------

